# Passen meine Komponenten zusammen?



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

Hallo ich habe mir vorgenommen das ich mir einen PC zusammenbaue.
Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht,und habe mir schon ein paar Komponenten rausgesucht.
Die einzige frage ist : passen sie zusammen?
Ich Liste euch mal meine Komponenten auf.:
Prozessor:AMD FX-9370
Mainboard:Asus M5A99X Evo
SSD:120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle
Netzteil:580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
HDD:1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon R9 290X
RAM:Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800)
Bildschirm:Asus VG248QE




Vielen dank im vorraus.
Grüße



Update : 8.3.14 
Komponenten :
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Asrock H87 Pro4
LG electronics dvd Brenner
Asus VG248QE 24"
BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 120mm
Cooltek Antiphon Schwarz Schallgedämmt
Crutail Balistix Sport Dimm Kit 8GB DDR3 1600
Seagate Baracuda 7200.14 1TB
Mad Catz Cyborg R.A.T. 9/7
Intel Xeon e3 1230 v3 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 
Roccat Taito King Size 
Corsair Vengeance K70 MX Blue Silber 
Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 600W ATX


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Passen schon, nur:

- die *AMD-CPUs* sind derzeit schwächer als die von Intel. Schaust Du hier: AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase da ist der Core i5-4570 (170€) sogar ca 10% schneller als der AMD FX-9590, der ja noch mehr Takt als der von Dir rausgesuchte hat und 270€ kostet.

Wenn es Dir um den "Vorteil" geht, dass der AMD FX-9000er 8 Kerne hat: das spielt derzeit noch keine Rolle, und man weiß nicht, ob und wann das mal eine Rolle spielen wird, und wie viel Vorteil das dann überhaupt ergibt. Und WENN es mal so weit ist, ziehen die AMDs extrem viel Strom (ca das Doppelte, 100-130W mehr). Ich würde an Deiner Stelle entweder einen Core i5-4570 nehmen für 170€ oder einen Intel Xeon E3-1230 für 210€. Letzterer ist ein Core i7 ohne Grafikeinheit, daher kostet der nur 210€ im Gegensatz zum i7 (260€). Der Xeon und der i7 haben 4 echte Kerne, aber pro Kern 2 "virtuelle", d.h. es sind quasi 8Kerner. Wenn mal 8 Kerne ein Vorteil sein werden, hast Du also den gleichen Vorteil wie bei AMD. Ein Passendes Board Sockel 1150 kostet ca 70-100€, mehr ist nicht nötig

- nimm ne andere *SSD*. Die Samsung Basic mit TLC hat deutlich weniger Schreibzyklen, bis die "verbraucht" ist, als alle anderen modernen SSDs um die 80€. Nimm zB eine Crucial m500 oder Kingston HyperX 3k

- Das *Netzteil* ist an sich schon "zu viel", denn die 9er-Serie von BeQuiet ist sehr effizient. Vor allem wenn Du doch Intel nimmst, reicht an sich schon die 480W-Version locker aus. Selbst mit der R9 290X zieht der PC dann keine 400W.

- Die *Grafikkarte* ist gut, aber bei Last sehr laut. Da würd ich überlegen, ob du da nicht nen eigenen Kühler dazukaufst und draufmachst, ODER noch besser: kauf Dir "nur" eine AMD R9 290 ohne "X", denn die kostet nur 350€. Und die X-Version ist im lauten Über-Modus grad mal 10% schneller, das ist quasi nix. Allerdings ist auch die R9 290 laut bei Last. und noch sind keine Versionen mit Custom-Kühlern, also leiseren Kühlern der eigentlichen Hersteller (Asus, MSI, Gigabyte, XFX usw. ) zu haben. Es SOLLEN aber gegen Monatsende welche kommen...

Aber ehrlich gesagt: ICH würde "nur" eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen, mehr brauchst Du eine ganze Weile nicht. Von denen gibt es genug leise Versionen zwischen 250-280€. Die R9 290 ist zwar ca 20-25% schneller, aber kostet ca 100€, also ca 40% mehr UND ist halt laut. Dann holst Du halt vlt 1-2 "Blockbusterspiele" früher ne neue Karte als es mit ner R9 290 "nötig" wäre.

- *RAM* passt, allerdings bringen 16GB im Vergleich zu 8GB rein gar nichts, und es ist auch nicht absehbar, wann mal mehr als 8Gb was bringen. Außer Du machst auch so was wie Videoediting, da macht es Sinn.


ps: was für ein Gehäuse willst Du nehmen? Möchtest Du auch nen CPU-Kühler, der leiser als der mitgelieferte ist? Wäre füür 25€ schon locker drin.


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

Erstmal danke für die lange umfangreiche antwort.
Ich habe mir das Enermax Hoplite rausgesucht.
Ich finde es schick und groß genug um die Komponenten rein zu bekommen 
Die Lufteinlässe sind mit filtern ausgestattet so dass es keinen Staub anzieht.
Als CPU kühler hatte ich mir ein Corsair H60 wasserkühler gesucht


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

ich möchte Battlefield 4 auf Ultra oder auf Super Hoch spielen.
Reicht meine Ausrüstung da aus?


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Als CPU kühler hatte ich mir ein Corsair H60 wasserkühler gesucht


 
Vergiss es, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung macht nur für HTPCs Sinn für die man keine Großen Kühler verbauen kann oder wenn man den Rechner oft herrum trägt
Ansonsten sind die nur Teuer, Lauter, haben *keine* bessere Kühlleistung und sind vorallem teuer


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Also, wenn Du nen WaKü nimmst, scheint Dir ja Lautstärke wichtig zu sein, und da sind die R9 290er dann auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen, außer Du willst da auch nen separaten Kühler draufmachen.

Dann lieber wie gesagt ne R9 280x oder GTX 770 mit Custom-Kühler zB von MSI oder Gigabyte oder so. Die reichen beide auch für Bf4 auf Ultra / hoch aus. Siehe hier Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks da ist in der Tabelle die AMD 7970 Ghz, die ist quasi identisch zur R9 280X, und auch die GTX 770 steht dabei. Bei BF4 Ultra mit 4x AA usw. schaffen die immer noch über 40FPS. Und BF3 siehe hier Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti gegen GTX Titan im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase mit 75 FPS.


 und nur nebenbei: moderne "normale" Kühler/lüfter für 25-35€ sind extrem leise, da brauchst Du keine kompakte WaKü zukaufen, die ja trotzdem nen Lüfter hat, nur dass der einen Tick weiter hinten im Gehäuse sitzt. Mein CPU-Lüfter (ein Akasa Apache 120mm auf einem Xigmatek Dark Knight.Kühler) ist selbst bei last so leise, dass ich den nicht zwischen den Gehäuselüftern raushören kann


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du nen WaKü nimmst, scheint Dir ja Lautstärke wichtig zu sein, und da sind die R9 290er dann auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen, außer Du willst da auch nen separaten Kühler draufmachen.


 
ne, Herb, der meint keine "richtig" Wasserkühlung, sondern die hier
Caseking.de


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne, Herb, der meint keine "richtig" Wasserkühlung, sondern die hier
> Caseking.de



ich weiß, aber auch wer so was raussucht, will scheinbar nen leisen PC oder Übertakten oder beides


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

Ich kann mir aber keinen RIESEN Kühlturm da hinstellen! Ich möchte ja die Corsair Vengeance und die is echt hoch weil sie selber Kühlrippen hat.
Ich möchte einfach die bestmöglichste Kühlleistung bei einem angenehmen Preis und einer niedrigen Lautstärke.


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

Die Silent Wings 2 von be quiet sollen ganz gut sein habe ich gehört.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber keinen RIESEN Kühlturm da hinstellen! Ich möchte ja die Corsair Vengeance und die is echt hoch weil sie selber Kühlrippen hat.
> Ich möchte einfach die bestmöglichste Kühlleistung bei einem angenehmen Preis und einer niedrigen Lautstärke.



Also, erstens kannst Du auch anderes RAM nehmen, und zweitens gibt es auch "größere" Kühler die so gebaut sind, dass es kein Problem ist. Der Kühlkörper geht dann tendenziell mit seinem "Arsch" noch ein Stück Richtung Rückseite, also von den RAM-Plätzen WEG. zB der Thermalright Macho HR-02 http://www.pc-cooling.info/kuehlertests/15072011/macho/macho_b_gr.jpg wobei der schon für Übertakter-Experimente gedacht ist. Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reichen auch viel kleinere, die dann auch locker passen.



 PS: Silent Wings 2 sind ja nur Lüfter und keine Kühler, was genau meinst Du damit?


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

ich wolllte dich damit fragen ob die gut sind.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> ich wolllte dich damit fragen ob die gut sind.



Die Silent Wings sind gut, wobei es auch vom Modell abhängt. Gibt ja welche mit mehr und weniger Drehzahl. Ich hab einen, der bei 12V leider ein fieses Geräusch hatte, aber dann hab ich den langsamer drehen lassen, dann war der leise. Und die Temperaturen waren auch nicht schlechter als vorher. 

 Allerdings hat Dein Gehäuse hat doch schon genug Lüfter, da brauchst du keine weiteren.


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

you never can have enoth fan xD


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> you never can have enoth fan xD



stimmt leider nicht   die können sich gegenseitig auch mal den Luftstrom versauen, und dann isses wärmer und lauter als mit nur 2 Lüftern, und 2 reichen nun mal so oder so völlig aus bei modernen CPU- und Graka-Kühlern


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach die bestmöglichste Kühlleistung bei einem angenehmen Preis und einer niedrigen Lautstärke.


 
ja, dann biste mit einer Kompakt-WaKü nur vollkommen Falsch da die Dinger halt zum einem oft mehr als doppelt so Laut sind wie ein normaler Lüfter und auch kein Stück besser sind, relativ gesehen sogar 2° über einer Luftkühlung, aber das ist pipifax, dazu kommt das die eben wie gesagt halt grade mal so das doppelte kosten
Also unterm Strich grade das *genaue* Gegenteil von dem was willst 

ich würde halt doch schon den Macho vom Herb nehmen und im zweifelsfall auch RAM ohne Dicke Kühlrippen, die man auch jetzt nicht unbedingt als Nicht-Übertackter braucht


----------



## 62Orka (18. November 2013)

HAAAAALT STOOP  ! ich bleibe bei dem  corsair H60 xD
Das währe dann alles:
AMD FX-9370                                                          210€ eltern ich                                    CPU
Asus M5A99X Evo                                                      100€                                               Mainboard                                                                                
silent wing 2  2mal14 2mal12 +1(wasserkühlung 120mm                  100€ tante                                        Lüfter ( x3) 120mm     
Corsair Hydro Series H60 120mm                                        70€ mormor opa ich                                CPU Wasser Kühler                               
120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle     80€ verdammt wen gibt es noch >.<                 SSD
Be Quiet! Pure Power L8-500W                                          60€ oma opa ich                                   Netzteil
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s   50€ ich villeicht bekomme ich ja post ?! ?        HDD                                                                       
AMD Radeon R9 290X                                                   470€                                               Grafikkarte
Enermax Hoplite                                                       80€                                               Gehäuse
Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10) 140€      RAM                                                   
Asus VG248QE                                                         300€                                               Monitor
Mad Catz V.7 Gaming Tastatur (DE, USB 2.0)                            65€                                               Tastatur
Madcatz R.A.T. 9                            4                        100€                                               Maus
Mad Catz Alugraphics gamerPro basic Gaming Surface                    40€                                               Mousepad


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

also, du hast jetzt rein gar nix geändert? ^^


----------



## Enisra (18. November 2013)

also ich weiß ja nicht warum man fragt ob das passt wenn man eh die antworten ignoriert 
zumal man an der falschen Stelle Geld liegen lässt
am Kühler 30€, CPU 40, Board auch nochmal 20, NT auch nochmal 20 und RAM, das ist die gleiche Geschichte wie mit Kompakt-WaKü, die machen keine Sinn wenn man nicht gerade Videoschnitt und Bildbearbeitung macht, ansonsten bleiben von den 16GB nämlich ganze 10GB leer, also auch nochmal 70€
da hast am Ende 180€ mal einfach so verbrannt ohne das *irgendwelchen *Nutzen davon hättest, das sind auch wieder 4 Titel zum Neupreis + einen Season Pass

Du kannst das so nehmen, du darfst halt nur nicht irgendwo glaube als das da irgendwie mehr als nen teures Gimmik gekauft hast


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

aber mehr ram ist doch schneller oder nicht? es wäre geil wenn es 10 gb ram bänke geben würde.
Und doch ich habe den das 580 durch ein 500 netzteil ersetzt.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> aber mehr ram ist doch schneller oder nicht?


 
nein.


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

wie findet ihr den arbeitsspeicher ? Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9

Und nein ich ignoriere eure antworten nicht sondern ich versuche das bestmögliche Ergebnis aus euren antworten und test aus dem internet herauszufinden!

Wenn ich eure antworten ignorieren würde dann bräuchte ich ja nicht fragen oder?
Ich bin sehr dankbar das ihr mir helft!


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

ich habe fast immer opera mit 20 tabs auf und dazu würde ich dann noch battlefield4 auf ultra spielen und dazu noch ts und skype.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2013)

dann hast vielleicht 7,5GB voll


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

hmm ok dann lohnt sich 8 gb auf jeden fall  vielen dank !
Was spielst du so? und hast du 8 gb ram?


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

hey bin ma ne stunde weck bd


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

8GB sind Standard, aber mehr bringt derzeit und absehbar echt nix. 

 Der low Profile passt, sofern der 1,5V hat (sollte beim betreffenden Shop in den Produktdetails zu finden sein - manche wenige Riegel verlangen mehr als 1,5V, was bei Intel nicht zu empfehlen ist)


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

jo vielen dank.


----------



## 62Orka (19. November 2013)

würde es sich lohnen 2x4 und 2x2 ramstecker zu nehmen? klappt das ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

lohnt sich nicht. Oder haste noch 2x2 irgendwo über?


----------



## 62Orka (20. November 2013)

Nein leider nicht. Ich habe mich mal nach Grafikkarten  schlaugemacht, und ich finde nur die Saphire r9290x aber nicht die amd radeon r9 290x .  Warscheinlich ist das jetzt ne dumme Frage aber welche soll ich nehmen?
Die unterscheiden sich ja im Preis und vor den Namen steht  dann entweder Asus  oder Saphire!
Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. November 2013)

Amd ist der fabrikant bzw Hersteller, wie auch nvidia. Firmen wie sapphire, Asus oder MSI verreiben diese Karten und modifizieren die auch unter Umständen. Alle diese Karten sind von AMD.


----------



## 62Orka (20. November 2013)

Und welche ist Am besten modifiziert?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. November 2013)

Ich denke die meisten unterscheiden sich im Takt, einfach mal bei den Produktinformationen schauen. Das bewegt sich aber meistens im nicht wirklich merkbaren Rahmen


----------



## 62Orka (20. November 2013)

Hey ich kenne mich nicht aus kannst du mir nicht einfach sagen welche die beste ist?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Bei der 290X ist es egal, weil die alle das Standarddesign von AMD verwenden. Und die haben auch alle den gleichen Takt, es gibt nur eine von Powercolor, die statt bis zu 1000MHz bis zu 1030MHz hat, aber das merkt man nicht. Bei manchen Händlern gibt es auch Versionen, bei denen Battlefield 4 dabei ist gegen Aufpreis.


 Das ist so: AMD und Nvidia bringen immer eine "Referenzkarte" mit deren Design/Bauplan raus, und die ich nenn sie mal "Endhersteller" wie Asus, MSI, Sapphire, Gigabyte bauen die dann massenhaft und verwenden dabei grundsätzlich den gleichen Bauplan, die sind dann also alle immer auch gleichgut/schnell, außer ein Modell hat vlt. mehr Takt als den Standardtakt (mehr als 10% Plus haben die aber idR nie). Und die Endhersteller machen eben noch meistens nen eigenen, leiseren Kühler drauf. Bei der 290X gibt es aber (noch) keine Karten mit diesen so genannten "Custom"-Kühlern.


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

schade. für den r9 290x würde das was bringen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. November 2013)

[Update: Zeitraum bestätigt] AMD Radeon R9 290X: Custom-Designs ab Ende November - Kompatibilität erster Luftkühler bekannt
Du kannst aber auch bis Anfang Dezember warten, angeblich sollen da die ersten custom Designs kommen:


----------



## svd (21. November 2013)

Und wer partout nicht warten kann, holt sich einfach den "Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III". 

Der ist zwar irrsinnig groß und fett, aber wenn der nur annähernd so kühlt, wie seine ältere Schwester meine alte GTX275, bedeutet das Unhörbarkeit in allen Lebenslagen.


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

geil ich freue mich. wenn es soweit ist könnt ihr mir dann die Version mit der besten Kühlleistung empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> geil ich freue mich. wenn es soweit ist könnt ihr mir dann die Version mit der besten Kühlleistung empfehlen?



Da muss man halt Tests abwarten. Aber zB MSI, Gigabyte und Asus bieten idR immer Modelle mit guter Kühlung an, zumindest sind deren AMD der 7000er Generation und die bisherigen R9-Modelle immer recht leise, und auch bei den starken Nvidias bieten die immer eher leise Modelle an


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Hey wie sieht es mit ner Soundkarte aus? braucht man eine für Battlefield 4 und Musik generell usw.?
Möchte mir ein 7.1 Surround Headset kaufen, ich habe gehört das man die Soundkarten nicht zwingend benötigt. oder?


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

welche SSD würdet ihr mir empfehlen? so 100GB würden reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Hey wie sieht es mit ner Soundkarte aus? braucht man eine für Battlefield 4 und Musik generell usw.?
> Möchte mir ein 7.1 Surround Headset kaufen, ich habe gehört das man die Soundkarten nicht zwingend benötigt. oder?



wenn es USB hat, dann hat das Headset ne eigene Karte eingebaut. Ansonsten macht eine Karte nur Sinn, wenn man GUTE Headsets/Kopfhörer hat. Spiele kann man übigens auch mit Stereo-Kopfhörern in Surround spielen über eine Softwaresimulation wie Dolby Headphone. Vermutlich sind die mit 7.1 die Du rausgesucht hast, in Wahrheit auch nur Stereo und simulieren das Surround mit Software. Das machen inzwischen auch immer mehr Spiele von sich aus, auch Zb Battlefield 3. Kopfhörer/Headsets, die wirklich mehrere kleine "Lautsprecher" eingebaut und 5.1/7.1 haben, gibt es fast keine mehr

Kopfhörer sind bei gleichem Preis auch viel besser als Headsets, und ein kleines Mic zum Ansteken gibt es unter 10€.


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Wie siehts mit ner ssd und nem laufwerk aus ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit ner ssd und nem laufwerk aus ?



Ne SSD für ca 80€ mit 120GB für Windows und alle Programme außer Games (nehmen halt zu viel Platz weg) ist auf jeden Fall eine nette Sache. zB ne Crucial m500 oder Kingston HyperX 3k. und Laufwerk: falls Du keine Spiele von DVD installierst, bräuchtest du keines, ansonsten kosten selbst DVD-Brenner keine 20€ mehr


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

ja. ist es schwiriger  windows über nen usb stick zu installiren oder wie macht man das dann ohne laufwerk?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> ja. ist es schwiriger windows über nen usb stick zu installiren oder wie macht man das dann ohne laufwerk?



ich würd ein Laufwerk kaufen, das schadet ja nicht und kostet selbst bei nem PC für nur 500 quasi "nix"


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

was für eins würdest du mir empfehlen ? es darf so 20€ kosten. habe grade das hier gefunden aber das soll laut sein :LG GH22NS50


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Die tun sich an sich alle nix, weil die schon lange ausgereift sind. Und so richtig laut sind die auch nicht bzw: wenn überhaupt, dann halt dann, während einer Installation wird oder unmittelbar beim Start von Spielen mit DVD-Kopierschutz (hat ja dank Steam&co kaum mehr ein Game), und ich denke mal, dass es für diese kurzen Phasen Dir sicher egal sein wird, ob das dann sehr leise ist oder ob man da ein lautes Surren hört. 

Was anderes wäre es, wenn Du vorhast, DVD-Filme am PC zu schauen UND dabei recht nah am PC sitzt. in DEM Fall würd ich natürlich schauen, welches Laufwerk dabei dann leise ist. Dabei aber dran denken: ein Film hat nur 1x Speed, und wirklich "laut" wird es nur beim Installieren oder DVD-Start, wo die Disk dann 24x Speed oder mehr nutzt.


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

hey vielen dank! wie viel hat eigendlich dein pc gekostet? Und was steckt in deinem so drin?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> hey vielen dank! wie viel hat eigendlich dein pc gekostet? Und was steckt in deinem so drin?


 
Die Preise sind die vom Kauf, hab aber nicht alles gleichzeitig gekauft, sondern immer mal nachgerüstet:

Core i5-3570k (200€) 
Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H (130€) 
2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM (an sich zu viel, aber damals kostete das nur 70€ - das kosten heute nur 8GB...)
Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD7950 Boost (260€)
240GB SSD von Samsung (150€)
BeQuiet E9-CM 580W (90€ - ich wollte an sich das mit 480W, das reicht völlig - war aber nicht auf Lager)
3000GB Toshiba Festplatte (90€)
CPU Kühler Xigmatek Dark Knight (40€)

Gehäuse hab ich keines, da ich meine Hardware in meinen Schreibtisch eingebaut hab  

Das sind also 1030€ alles zusammen, mit nem Gehäuse vlt 1050-1100€.


Und dazu hab ich noch eine externe Soundkarte zum Musikmachen, die kostete 230€, das ist aber nichts für den normalen Anwender - ohne Musikmachen hätte ich wohl ne Asus Xonar für ca 50€ genommen.


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

cool . was für spiele spielst du?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

An sich alles mögliche, hauptsächlich aber kommt es mir nicht so sehr auf die Grafik an. Aber WENN ich ein Spiel spiele, dann gerne eher hohe Details als nur mittlere   aber ich werde mir auf keinen Fall nur weil ein "Ultra"-Modus nicht mehr rundläuft was neues kaufen. In den letzten Jahren bin ich immer mit Grafikkarten am besten klargekommen, die ca 200-250€ kosteten. An neueren Games hab ich aber in letzter Zeit nichts geholt, was wirklich viel Power braucht - Crysis 3 zB ist wohl das "anspruchsvollste" Spiel in meinem Besitz. Hitman-Absolution oder TombRaider sind auf Max auch recht anspruchsvoll. Das läuft alles locker bei mir


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

cool ;D was denkst du von battlefield 4 ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Sicher ein gutes Spiel, aber irgendwie hab ich derzeit nicht so den Drang auf Online-Shooter


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Was meinst du welcher cpu takt ist ausreichend?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Der Takt spielt da keine so große Rolle. Ein core i5-4570 ist derzeit und noch eine ganze Weile eine Top-CPU und kaum langsamer als ein i5-4670, und ein i7-4770 bringt bisher auch so gut wie nix an Plus, was den Aufpreis wert wäre.

Guckst Du hier: Battlefield 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot  da ist der i7-4770k nicht schneller als der i5-3470, der in anderen Games sehr dem i5-4570 ähnelt. ALs Grafikkarte wurde eine R9 290X verwendet, liegt also nicht daran, dass die Grafikkarte vlt verhindert, dass der i7-4770k mehr FPS liefert.  

Und die Grafik darunter: i7-4770 mit 2,5GHz vs auf 4,5GHZ übertaktet => grad mal 4 FPS Unterschied...


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Hä das verstehe ich nicht. Ich dachte die grafikkarte macht die fps aus?!


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Hä das verstehe ich nicht. Ich dachte die grafikkarte macht die fps aus?!


 Klar, aber die CPU macht AUCH was aus. Du siehst ja, dass da mit einigen CPU auch viel weniger FPS drin sind. Und Du hast doch selber gefragt, was der Takt denn ausmacht, da weißt Du also wohl schon, dass nicht nur die Grafikkarte das einzig entscheidende ist? ^^

Wichtig ist halt die Kombination. Und hier sieht man eben, dass selbst mit des besten aktuellen Karte ein i7-4770k bei Battlefield 4 nicht besser als ein i5-3470 und somit auch i5-4570 ist, man sich also die 100€ Aufpreis sparen könnte. Ich vermute mal, dass hier hohe Details eingestellt wurde, und da schafft die R9 290X einfach nicht mehr als 95-100 FPS, als CPU reicht aber dafür sogar ein Core i3 für 100€ aus. Für den Multiplayer dürfte dann der i3 ein wenig abfallen, aber ein i5 reicht ganz sicher locker aus


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Was sagst du zu der Fx 8350? Hat einen hohen takt und schafft in bf4  96 fps


----------



## 62Orka (21. November 2013)

Kostet 170€
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. November 2013)

eher nicht, selbst der i5 3470 aus der vorangegangenen Generation steckt den bei gleichem Preis in die Tasche, der if 4570 dürfte noch etwas stärker sein. Daher würde ich auf Intel setzen. Alleine an den Benchmarks sieht man ja, dass Takt eben bei weitem nicht alles ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu der Fx 8350? Hat einen hohen takt und schafft in bf4 96 fps



Das schafft der i5-4570 ja auch, ist zudem in vielen Spielen ein Stück schneller als der AMD FX-8350 braucht da aber deutlich weniger Strom für - die Intel ca 120W, die AMD ca das doppelte bei Last.


----------



## 62Orka (22. November 2013)

aber der AMD FX-9370 ist ein 8 core ! und der i5 irdendwas ist ein 4 kerner!
da muss sich doch zwischen der leistung was tuhen oder?


----------



## 62Orka (22. November 2013)

Oh das is ja ne andere cpu?! Da hab ich mich vertahn.
Auf jedenfall möchte ich mir die cpu kaufen.


----------



## 62Orka (22. November 2013)

Hey kannst du mir ne cpu auser die i5 empfehlen die nicht 220 watt schluckt?


----------



## EngelEngelchen (22. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das schafft der i5-4570 ja auch, ist zudem in vielen Spielen ein Stück schneller als der AMD FX-8350 braucht da aber deutlich weniger Strom für - die Intel ca 120W, die AMD ca das doppelte bei Last.



AMD bei Last: 8 Kerne. Intel bei Last: Maximal 4 Kerne, außer man hat eine Extreme Edition mit 6 Kernen. Die dann übrigens wiederum mehr Strom zieht als ein AMD 8 Kerner unter Volllast

Bei BF4 ist übrigens _nachweisbar _die CPU unwichtiger als die GPU. Selbst ein nicht mehr produzierter AMD Phenom (6 Kerne) packt das Spiel total locker auf Ultra. Und das nur ungefähr 4 Frames schlechter als ein Intel i7.
Also: Auf die GPU kommts an.

Nachweis: Battlefield 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot

Die Intel i7 Extreme Edition ist 2 Frames (!) besser als ein AMD FX-8350. Und das bei einem guten Preisunterschied von 600-800€ 

Also, meine Empfehlung: Intel Xeon wenn man nicht übertakten will, ansonsten AMD fx-8350. Der wird auch jedes Spiel in den nächsten Jahren packen. Vor allem wer zusätzlich zu FRAPS o.ä. greift sollte sich AMD zulegen, da hierbei mehr Kerne belastet werden. Da kommt ein Intel i5 und Intel i7 an seine Grenzen.

Zur neuen AMD 9-er Serie würde ich nicht greifen. Hat nicht mehr Leistung als ein AMD fx-8xxx, zieht aber ordentlich viel mehr Strom!


----------



## 62Orka (22. November 2013)

Hey danke!


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Die Intel i7 Extreme Edition ist 2 Frames (!) besser als ein AMD FX-8350. Und das bei einem guten Preisunterschied von 600-800€


 Diese teuren Intel-CPUs sind eh far beyond jeglicher Sinnhaftigkeit, ich hab da jedem abgeraten, der ein Sockel 2011-System im Sinn hattre im Glauben "teurer = schnelle", da immer ganz klar von abgeraten. Diese CPUs sind in im Schnitt in allen Spielen kaum besser als ein 5-4570. Aber der wiederum ist wenigstens nachweislich in den aller meisten Spielen sehr wohl besser als die AMD-8Kerner. Daher würd ich ganz klar nen Intel nehmen, und FALLS ich "Schiss" wegen dem 8Kern-Support hab eben nen Xeon für 210€, den du ja auch nennst. AMD macht für mich aber ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Sinn derzeit, ich sehe da keine Vorteile. ^^


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. November 2013)

Die 8 Kerne nutzen dem AMD ja nur was, wenn diese auch genutzt werden. Also im Moment kaum was.


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

Doch hab in opera 20 tabs auf mit videos (youtube) zock nebenbei battlefield4 ultra und lade vill noch was bei steam runtr


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

ist es normal das wenn ich mein laptop hochfahre 1,7GB ram benutzt werden (10 min nach dem booten)?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> ist es normal das wenn ich mein laptop hochfahre 1,7GB ram benutzt werden (10 min nach dem booten)?



hört sich nicht ungewöhnlich an. Windows braucht RAM, und natürlich wird der RAM auch für andere Anwendungen genutzt, wenn was frei ist. Findest Du das jetzt viel oder zu wenig? ^^


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

hmm keine ahnung  ich finde 10 gb würden sich lohnen aber es gibt ja leider nicht 2x5 ram bänke D;


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

ich warte auf die costum designs von der r9 290x . das würde sich am meisten lohnen oder ?


----------



## svd (23. November 2013)

Das wären dann um die 500€ für eine Grafikkarte. Persönlich wäre mir das, für FullHD Auflösung, zu hoch.

Stattdessen würde ich höchstens die allerallerbilligste R9 290 (ohne X) kaufen, die ich finden kann und den " Accelero Xtreme III" Kühler darauf montieren. Hätte für maximal 400€ eine gefühlt gleichwertige Karte. Die nicht nur absolut leise unter Last ist, sondern, durch den besseren Kühler, auch noch Reserven zum Übertakten böte.

Den Hunderter könntest du zB in den Monitor stecken und dir gleich einen 27er (BenQ XL2720T) holen. Oder was anderes halt.


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

als monitor nehme ich lieber den Asus VG248QE.
Herbboy: was meinst du ? r9290x oder ohne ( x) ? 
merkt man da in battlefield 4 ultra unterschiede??


----------



## 62Orka (23. November 2013)

ist die r9 290 mit dem Accelero Xtreme III kompatibel??? in der beschreibung steht nicht das er für die r9 290 geeignet ist. 
ist dies doch der fall und ist es möglich ihn doch zu montieren?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. November 2013)

selbst mit der r9 270x kannst du bf3/4 auf ultra spielen, mit der 280x auf jeden fall. eine bessere karte bringen dann nur mehr fps. deswegen halte ich eine r9 290 eh für absoluten luxus.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

Naja, die 290 ohne X ist zwar "Luxus" im Sinne von "ine günstigere reicht noch lange völlig aus", aber der Prei ist okay: die R9 280X kostet 270€ => die R9 290 ist ca 20-25% schneller für 340€, da ist deren Preis ohne den extra-Kühler also völlig okay. MIT dem Zusatzkühler ist die dann an sich "zu teuer", aber die R9 290X wäre dann wiederum echt VÖLLIG überteuert  

 Aber die mit dem besagten Kühler zusammen wäre trotzdem noch akzeptabel, da ist man dann bei unter 400€ und hat die Leistung der 290X im Quiet-Modus, und der "Über"-Modus der 290X ist nur 10% besser.



Man muss aber wissen: bei Montage eines anderen Kühlers verfällt die Garantie. Du hast zwar trotzdem "Gewährleistung", aber es wird natürlich dann schwer zu beweisen, dass er Fehler nicht bei Dir lag, wenn Du die Karte dann reklamierst. Daher zuerst mal die Karte mit ihrem mitgelieferten Kühler eine Weile nutzen, ob alles okay ist. Wenn die dann ich sag mal nen Monat in Games keine Probleme macht, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Dir dann zB ein Jahr später kaputtgeht,


----------



## 62Orka (24. November 2013)

ich würde lieber auf die costum designs warten ( in einer woche) . Den lüfter anzuschließen an die 290 ohne X ,aber die garantie wäre dann weck! wenn die costum kühler drausen sind könnt ihr mir dann einen empfehlen ?
Ich möchte bei der 290 er reie bleiben und sehe da nur einen anderen kühler als ausweg.
ich würde gerne battlefield 4 auf hoch mit 70bis 80 fps spielen und nicht mit 15 fps hinterherschlefen.


----------



## 62Orka (24. November 2013)

ist es schweer einen lüfter umzubauen? ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und ich glaube das das  zu riskant ist  oder ? 
dann wären 400€ futschikato


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

Schwer nicht, aber mit Risiko verbunden, ja. 
Da du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Hardware hast, kommt mit der Zeit noch, kannst du dich ja für ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket entscheiden. Das wäre eine schnelle und leise R9 280X. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du die so schnell ausreizen wirst.


----------



## 62Orka (24. November 2013)

wie gesagt opera next 20 tabs 10 davon youtube skype teamspeak avast battlefield4 ultra und dann noch media player...
ich würde lieber auf die 290 mit dem anderen kühler warten und dann mit 60 - 80 fps zocken.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> wie gesagt opera next 20 tabs 10 davon youtube skype teamspeak avast battlefield4 ultra und dann noch media player...


 Alles außer Batllefield ist bezüglich der Grafikpower völlig egal. Den ganzen 2D-Kram mach so eine Grafikkarte nebenbei, den Unterschied zwischen "nur Battlefield" und "Battlefield + 20 Tabs anzeigen" merkst Du gar nicht, und wenn, dann eher wegen der CPU und nicht wegen der Grafikkarte


----------



## 62Orka (25. November 2013)

ja ... aber ich habe mich jez für die r9 290 costum entschieden  nur noch spaaren und dann klappt das


----------



## 62Orka (26. November 2013)

wie alt bist du herbboy?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

39, aber noch aktiver als einige U30er, die ich kenne


----------



## 62Orka (27. November 2013)

cool


----------



## 62Orka (30. November 2013)

Welche grafikkarte würde ausreichen um bf4 mit 80 fps auf hoch zu spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2013)

Also, ich finde immer nur Grafikkarten-Benchmarks für "Ultra", aber: auf Ultra reicht eine R9 290X definitiv für 90FPS aus Battlefield 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot   und da die R9 290 ohne X ja nicht sehr viel langsamer ist, sollte die für "high" und 80 FPS wohl reichen.

Aber Versprechen kann da keiner geben, denn BF4 wird ja immer noch gepatcht und optmiert usw., und die Benchmark, mit der das gemessen wurde, ist vlt nur eine bestimmte Szene - wenn Du dann mal zB 3 Std. Multiplayer spielst, hast Du vlt im Schnitt viel weniger FPS, oder auch viel mehr...


----------



## 62Orka (1. Dezember 2013)

hmm ok  ich werde mich für die r9 290 entscheiden . mit nem anderen kühler . ich möchte die kühler nicht selber drauf montieren weil das für mich ein zu großes Risiko darstellt!


----------



## 62Orka (25. Dezember 2013)

ich frage mich jetzt welche version von der r9 290(x) mit dem anderen kühler besser ist ... Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
was meint ihr und könnt ihr mir noch eine andere empfehlen ?


----------



## blitzmax (26. Dezember 2013)

Also nur das ich mal darauf hinweisen darf 

Ich spiele Battlefield 4 in Ultra mit meiner:

GTX 660 Dircet CUII
und hab nen i5-4670 den ich auch zum rendern und allen Grafikquatsch verwende!
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden und der 8. Kerner von AMD kann wenn dann nur weniger als der. 

Als SSD würde ich dir persönlich jetzt mal die 840Pro mit 120GB empfehlen, ich habe diese selbst und will sie nicht mehr missen!
(7 Bootzeit)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> ich frage mich jetzt welche version von der r9 290(x) mit dem anderen kühler besser ist ... Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> was meint ihr und könnt ihr mir noch eine andere empfehlen ?


 
 Schwer zu sagen - man kann die Lüfterkurve ja auch selber umstellen. Die Kühler sind an sich alle gut, und bei der Asus ist es halt eine R9 290X und nicht nur eine R9 290 - die 200 Aufpreis sind aber was zu viel, denn die R9 290X ist ja nicht wirklich viel schneller, die R9 290 ist so schnell wie die R9 290X im QuietModus.


----------



## 62Orka (26. Dezember 2013)

also die Sapphiere r9 290 ohne x oder ? 
und ich frage mich immer wider wie das mit den Mainboards is. zb.die r9 290 hat einen PCIe 3.0 oder so und das Mainboard nur 2,0 ich nehme sie trotz dem weil ich glaube der verlust ist nicht so hoch und es gibt nicht so viele Mainboards mit PCIe3.0.
könntet ihr mir sagen ob der arbeitsspeicher gut ist oder ob ich da was anderes nehmen sollte ( nicht über 80€)
und bitte guckt ob die Komponenten zusammenpassen weil ich bei sowas total hilflos bin !
Und die SSD ist glaube ich ganz gut , weil die lese und schreibe geschwindigkeit besser ist als die von ner samsung ....pro oder  ??


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

PCIe3.0 kann noch keine Karte ausnutzen, aber weil es den Standard halt nun "gibt", halten sich die Hersteller einfach dran. Genau wie bei SATA 2 und 3 bei Festplatten: ne Festplatte ist noch nicht mal schneller als SATA1 bzw. nur ganz selten mal knapp drüber, d.h. an sich bräuchte man für Festplatten weder SATA 2 noch 3, aber alle "haben" seit 2-3 Jahren halt SATA3 

 RAM und restliche Dinge: was wolltest Du denn nun nehmen? An sich geht beim RAM jeder 2x4GB DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) - und bei ner SSD ist der Schreib- und Lesespeed nicht ganz so wichtig, denn Du wirst kaum mal wirklich viele Daten neu erstellen oder viel auf einmal laden, so dass das wichtig ist. Das wichtige bei der SSD ist die Reaktionszeit, und die ist immer sehr gut. Und vlt. sollte der Lesespeed halt nicht nur bei 250B/S liegen, aber ob es nun 400 oder 500 sind, ist nicht mehr wichtig.


----------



## 62Orka (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde gerne ein bisschen Geld sparen und bin mir bei der SSD der HDD und dem ram noch nicht so sicher . passen meine Komponenten zusammen?
Ich bin eben kein millionär


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Poste mal die Liste, das sind zu viele Seiten hier, wo ich niht mehr weiß, was genau Du nun kaufen wolltest


----------



## 62Orka (26. Dezember 2013)

Die warens glaub ich ...
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SH103S3/120G)
1 x AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-30 (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ)
1 x ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x MadCatz Alugraphics gamerPRO (S323385)
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030)
1 x Enermax Hoplite (ECA3220)
1 x Corsair Hydro Series  H80i (CW-9060008-WW)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-580W/BN19
1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054)

das sind dann sind das 1700€  .S


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Jo, dass passt an sich schon alles ganz gut, ICH würde aber eher einen Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 plus ein Sockel 1150-Mainboard für ca 80€ nehmen, das ist schneller als jede AMD-CPU, sparsamer UND auch "Achtkerner".

Von der Mini-Wasserkühlung halte ich nix, da ist ein normaler Kühler für 40€ genauso gut und auch leise.

Und die zwei Silent Wings sind an sich nicht nötig, beim Gehäuse sind ja schon zwei Lüfter eingebaut.


----------



## 62Orka (26. Dezember 2013)

ja aber der ram der wird glaube ich sehr warm und das ist eine passivkühlung als wird das gehäuse sehr warm...


----------



## svd (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann auf meinem RAM Brötchen aufbacken... NOT!

Selbst wenn du RAM ohne Kühlkörper nimmst, wird der nicht wesentlich zur Gehäuseinnentemperatur beitragen. 
Da sind Grafikkarte und Prozessor noch immer die heißesten Komponenten.

Das Hoplite hat ja einen Lüfter vorne unten, einen hinten oben. Das ist thermisch schon die optimale Bestückung für einen guten Luftstrom.
Dazu einen guten CPU Towerkühler, der nach hinten pustet, und gut ist.

edit: Okay, die RAM Temperaturen können sehr wohl hoch werden, trotzdem ist das unbedenklich, wenn du den nicht extrem übertaktest.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch von jemandem gehört, dem das RAM verreckt ist, selbst wenn man das stark übertaktet, was Du ja gar nicht machen wirst. Du brauchst keine Zig Lüfter nur wegen des RAMs. Und diese Kühlrippen bei einigen RAM-Modellen sind eher optischer "Schnickschnack" und nicht wirklich dafür da, weil RAM "zu heiß" werden kann. Auch moderne CPUs und Grafikkarten werden nicht mehr so warm wie vor 4-5 Jahren. Und zu allem "Übel" kommt noch dazu, dass zu viele Lüfter oder einer an der "falschen" Stelle sogar die Luft verwirbelt und es am Ende SCHLECHTER ist als mit der Standardlösung (einer vorne eher unten Luft rein und einer hinten eher oben Luft raus)


----------



## 62Orka (26. Dezember 2013)

ja ich glaube ich bleib bei meinen komp´s  danke für die beratung 
PS: cool wie viele seiten diese diskusion hat  ( bitte nicht closen... ich werde bestimmt noch weitere fragen haben wenn ich vor dem zusammenbauen binn :D )


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
ich wollte fragen ob diese komponenten alle zusammenpassen bzw. ob man damit auch gut zocken kann.
Mainboard: asrock extreme3 z87 1150 sockel
Prozessor: intel i5 4670k vll will ich übertakten
Grafikkarte: gigabyte gtx 770 4gb
Gehäuse: zalman z9 plus
Ram: Kingston Hyperx blu 8 gb ddr3 1600 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet straight power e9 500w 80+gold
Cpu-kühler: Thermalright CPU-Kühler, 6 mm 1150 macho
Festplatte: Western Digital WD Caviar Green mit 1 tb

ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort und ihr könnt mir auch gerne vorschläge geben was ich verbessern könnte aber wenn es geht ca. bei 1000- 1100 euro bleiben.

danke


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

DanielDiri schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich wollte fragen ob diese komponenten alle zusammenpassen bzw. ob man damit auch gut zocken kann.
> Mainboard: asrock extreme3 z87 1150 sockel
> Prozessor: intel i5 4670k vll will ich übertakten
> ...


Passt alles bis auf die Festplatte: da nimm lieber eine "blue" oder eine Seagate 7200. Ansonsten gibt es da nicht wirklich was zu verbessern, ist nur die Frage, ob der Aufpreis für die 4GB bei der Grafikkarte irgendwas bringt.


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

1. danke für die schnelle antwort , ist mein erster eigener selbst konfigurierter pc (gamer pc)
2. auf der seite  wo ich di graka kaufe ist sie nur mit 4 gb angegeben aber kosten tut sie 350€ das geht glaub ich

aja kann ich damit alle spiele in FULLHD spielen und auf ultra?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

DanielDiri schrieb:


> 1. danke für die schnelle antwort , ist mein erster eigener selbst konfigurierter pc (gamer pc)
> 2. auf der seite wo ich di graka kaufe ist sie nur mit 4 gb angegeben aber kosten tut sie 350€ das geht glaub ich


 nee, normalerweise kostet eine GTX 770 mit guter, leiser Kühlung maximal 300€ ^^  wo hast Du denn geschaut? 




> ja kann ich damit alle spiele in FULLHD spielen und auf ultra?


 ja, bzw. es kann Spiele geben, die bei "Ultra" halt rumprotzen mit minimalen Unterschieden, die aber direkt massiv viel Leistung fressen - ich würde den "Ultra"-Modus also nicht zwangsweise so sehen, dass man den mit ner guten Karte "spielen können muss"    Aber noch besser wird es erst über 400€, außer man nimm für 350€ eine AMD R9 290, die wäre nochmal 25-30% schneller als eine GTX 770, sogar schneller als eine GTX 780. Allerdings gibt es die derzeit nur mit einer lauten Lüftung, es gibt 2-3 Modelle mit leiser Lüftung, aber die sind grad neu, gibt es kaum zu haben und eher ab 390-400€


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

naja ich wohne in österreich und da ich nicht umbedingt meine komponenten aus deutschland bestellen möchte kostet die bei uns auch ein bisschen mehr. r9 290  oder r9 290x und wenn ja welche marke soll ich dann nehmen (gigabyte, msi usw....)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Von der R9 290 gibt es nur 4 Modelle von 2 Herstellern, die auch schon einen leiseren Kühler haben, und bei euch wohl bisher noch nicht zu haben

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

Das sind die einzigen r9 290 in dem shop
Suchergebnisse - MTS-Shop.eu


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Die haben halt dem Referenz-Kühler von AMD, der ist ziemlich laut, außer man stellt die Karte so ein, dass sie nicht so hoch taktet - dann ist sie aber wiederum langsamer    aber an sich reicht eine GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280X für eine ganze Weile völlig aus. Da würd ich eher halt dann etwas früher nachrüsten als es mit einer teureren Karte vlt. nötig wäre.

 Und der Shop hat ja doch auch GTX 770 mit 2GB unter 300€, zB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WINDFORCE 4GB - MTS-Shop.eu


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

bei mir hat die karte 4gb und kostet 360€ von dem link XD


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

stimmt, aber schau die Gainward GeForce GTX 770 - MTS-Shop.eu oder die PNY GeForce GTX 770 - MTS-Shop.eu


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

Da hast du recht aber wenn dann würde ich zu gainward greifen da sie einen besseren kühler und und dann auch leise ist oder.
wie sieht es bei der leistung zwischen den beiden Grakas aus.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Die Leistung ist bei allen GTX 770 identisch, außer die eine hat einen höheren Takt, ist also übertaktet - das sind aber in der Regel nur so 5%, ganz selten mal 10%, und selbst 10% mehr Takt machen nicht direkt 10% mehr Leistung, weil der Takt nicht das einzig entscheidende ist. Ein Auto fährt ja auch nicht genau 10% schneller mit 10% mehr PS


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

hahaha gutes beispiel 
aja soll ich die normale gainward nehmen oder doch die phantom?
Und reicht dann auch das NT mit allem drum und dran


----------



## 62Orka (27. Dezember 2013)

hey daniel ! Ich werde mir auch einen pc zusammenstellen.
Ich werde die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen!
soll leise sein und ist um 5% übertaktet.
Auf PCGamesHardware ( Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii ) gibt es einen Bericht! 
Sie is um 100mhz übertaktet 
Und die r9 290x lohnt sich wirklich nicht.
Ich möchte mit der von sapphiere bf4 auf ultra spielen ( oder auf hoch)
und ich glaube das die so viel power haben das man die x version nicht braucht.
ich hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte!


----------



## DanielDiri (27. Dezember 2013)

ja aber ich glaube ich hole mir eine gainward gtx 770 phantom ( die ist leise und bleibt kühl und ist fast so hoch getaktet wie eine gigabyte gtx 770)
eine r9 290 werde ich mir nicht holen da die in österreich noch nicht so draußen ist und bei uns kostet die ca. 100 € mehr. :C


----------



## 62Orka (28. Dezember 2013)

oh ich würde abwarten !


----------



## DanielDiri (28. Dezember 2013)

ok aber weißt du zufällig wann die bei uns rauskommen? 
oder soll ich mir lieber eine r9 280x holen ( die gibt es bei uns schon von anderen marken :C )


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

Ne GTX 770 und R9 280X sind quasi gleichschnell, da kannst Du also die günstigere nehmen. Hier in D gibt es allerdings ne Aktion, bei der Du bei manchen Shops beim Kauf einer GTX 770 drei aktuelle Games dazubekommst - falls das bei Deinem Shop auch der Falls ist, wäre die Nvidia wiederum quasi "günstiger"


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne GTX 770 und R9 280X sind quasi gleichschnell, da kannst Du also die günstigere nehmen. Hier in D gibt es allerdings ne Aktion, bei der Du bei manchen Shops beim Kauf einer GTX 770 drei aktuelle Games dazubekommst - falls das bei Deinem Shop auch der Falls ist, wäre die Nvidia wiederum quasi "günstiger"


 
wobei man da aber auch nicht vergessen sollte, das AMD da immer noch die Neversettle Forever Aktion hat, wo man auch je nach Grafik-Chip ein paar Spiele mitbekommt, vorrausgesetzt der Shop nimmt da teil


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei man da aber auch nicht vergessen sollte, das AMD da immer noch die Neversettle Forever Aktion hat, wo man auch je nach Grafik-Chip ein paar Spiele mitbekommt, vorrausgesetzt der Shop nimmt da teil



Aber die galt doch nur für die 7000er-Serie, da gibt es nicht mehr viele zu haben - und AFAIK ist die Aktion auch beendet ^^


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber die galt doch nur für die 7000er-Serie, da gibt es nicht mehr viele zu haben - und AFAIK ist die Aktion auch beendet ^^


 
also AMD sagt jein 
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/Never_Settle_Forever_terms_and_conditions_July_2013.pdf


----------



## DanielDiri (29. Dezember 2013)

ok und was ist wenn ich ca. 50- 100€ mehr reinsteck um mich zwischen gtx 780 und r9 290 zu entscheiden.
und wenn ich eine von den beiden nimm , passt die dann in das zalman z9 plus weil die haben glaub ich eine länge von 29 cm und das gehäuse hat auch geradeinmal 29 cm


----------



## 62Orka (29. Dezember 2013)

also die r9 290 von sapphiere die is 31,5 cm lang glaub ich


----------



## DanielDiri (29. Dezember 2013)

ok dann egal , aber ich weiß nicht genau auf was ich setzen soll.
soll ich lieber eine gigabyte gtx 770 nehmen oder soll ich lieber mehr bezahlen um mir dann eine gtx 780 oder r9 290 kaufen.
Zukunftsmäsig weiß ich leider nicht wie lange die gtx 770 halten in spielen und so also es reicht mir wenn ich in 3 jahren noch zwischen mittel und hoch spielen kann. bis dorthin werde ich sowieso wieder genug geld haben um mir höchstwahrscheinlich eine neue grafikkarten generation kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

An sich ist es klüger, "schon" in 2 Jahren erneut ca 250€ auszugeben als JETZT direkt 500€. Zumal Du ja sicher für die dann "alte" GTX 770 oder R9 280X auch noch nicht nur 20€ bekommen wirst 

 Die R9 290 wäre vom Preis her noch "okay", was das Leistungsplus angeht, aber mit dem leiseren Kühler ist die dann wiederum doch etwas zu teuer, finde ich.

 Wegen der Grafikkartenlängen: Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp  da sind auch 2 Seiten mit Gehäusen inkl. den Maßen für Grafikkarten. Auch ganz gut und eher "zurückhaltend" beim Design ist zB das Cooler Master N400 (32cm Kartenlänge) für 45€, das Corsair Carbide Series 200R (43cm) für 50€, das Bitfenix Shinobi USB3.0 (32cm) für 60€, Cooler Master N600 (43cm) für 70€


----------



## DanielDiri (29. Dezember 2013)

ok danke für denn tipp und ich lass mir die gigabyte gtx 770 aus deutschland leifern das heißt ich bekomm die spiele auch 
und ich hab schon ein gehäuse gefunden und zwar das zalman z3 plus da ist die kartenlänge 36 cm. glaub ich. und ist das gehäuse überhaupt gut.?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Richtig "schlecht" sind Gehäuse so ab ca 40€ an sich nicht  - es kann nur sein, dass man halt ein besseres zum gleichen Preis bekommt oder so, aber das kann man schwer beurteilen, da kaum ein Test mehr als 3-4 Gehäuse vergleicht


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2013)

die günstigen Gehäuse sind schon gut, aber das Blech ist halt dünner und die teuren sind halt oft besser, aber das kann man nicht allgemein ausmachen, denn das gibt auch Gehäuse für viel Geld die einfach schlecht desinged sind


----------



## DanielDiri (30. Dezember 2013)

ok danke ich werde mich vll nach einen besseren gehäuse umschauen bzw. werde ich sie ein bisschen  vergleichen (anschlüsse, kühlung usw.) achja danke für eure schnellen antworten


----------



## DanielDiri (30. Dezember 2013)

ich hab jetzt das passende gehäuse gefunden.
Compucase COUGAR Challenger - MTS-Shop.eu

das problem ist aber das ich nicht weiß wie hoch der cpu kühler sein darf (macho) wobei das gehäuse ja eine breite von 26cm hat glaub ich das es sich ausgehen muss. oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Guckst Du hier cougar-world.com: Challenger  bei "Spezifikationen" unten, da steht 170mm, das reicht also gut aus.


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

kuck dir ma das enermax hoplite an!


----------



## DanielDiri (30. Dezember 2013)

ok danke dann ist mein pc vollständig


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

jo hey herbboy ich hab ne frage... ich möchte die H80i Wasserkühlung nehmen und die Lüfter haben einen 3 Pin Anschluss und die pumpe einen sata und einen 3pin anschluss. 
aber mein Mainboard hat nur 4 pin Anschlüsse!!
kann ich die 3 pin auf die 4 pin tuhen oder soll ich dann neue Lüfter kaufen  ?
hab gehört das es Adapter gibt!
Muss es nur Sata oder auch sata 6gb/s sein ????
danke für deine kommende Antwort .D


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst den 3Pin Stecker nutzen. Da ist so ne "Nase" am Stecker und am Steckplatz, so dass man den Stecker auf die richtigen 3Pins steckt. Der 4. bleibt dann frei, der wäre dazu da, PWM zu nutzen, wenn man einen passenden Lüfter dafür hat (da wird der Lüfter nicht durchgehend mit zB 1Ampere beliefert, damit er mit 1000 U/Min dreht, sondern der Lüfter bekommt Pulsweise immer kleine Strom-Schübe).

 Nur falls Du "große" Molex-Stecker hättest, die an sich ans Netzteil kommen, bräuchtest Du nen Adapter


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

ok und ich hab gehört das man im bios die volt zahl einstellen kann ( 3 pin ) und mit 4 pins ein lüfter kontroll programm benutzen könnte


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

oder ?


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> jo hey herbboy ich hab ne frage... ich möchte die H80i Wasserkühlung


 
Würde ich nicht machen aus verschiedenen Gründen:
1. hat man im Gegensatz zu einer richtigen WaKü bei den Kompakt-WaKüs keinen nennenswerten Kühlvorteil! bei den Tests liegen die grade mal so maximal 2Grad unter einer durchschnittlichen Luftkühlung
2. Dafür das die nur 43° statt 45° kühlen, sind die dafür durch die Pumpe doch schon deutlich lauter als ein Lüfter alleine
3. Hinzu kommt das die Dinger dafür aber wiederrum satte *50€* teurer sind, Geld das man in irgendwas anderes investieren könnte

Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung in einem Standardcomputer macht keinen Sinn, interesant wird das eher wenn man einen Mini- bzw. HTPC baut in dessen Gehäuse der Kühler keinen Platz hat oder schlecht Luft bekommt oder man den PC häufig herrum trägt, dann ist es ganz gut wenn man keinen Kiloschweren Kühler hat, der am MB-PCB rumzerrt


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab es so verstanden, dass diese WaKü schon gekauft wurde...? ^^


 Und wegen der Pins: Du kannst normalerweise je nach Board beide Lüfterarten steuern, aber ich persönlich halte davon nicht viel, sondern kaufe lieber passende Lüfter ODER mach sie per Adapter ans Netzteil, damit die zB nur mir 7V laufen


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

ne die wakü is  noch nicht gekauft ...


----------



## 62Orka (30. Dezember 2013)

kann mir denn irgendjemand sagen welche luftkühlung in ein enermax hoplite passen würde?
leise und möglichst kühl ( unter 70C° ) bei Volllast

PS. : sie muss einen 4 pin stecker haben


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

Du meinst einfach nen guten CPU-Kühler? zB der Alpenföhn Brocken oder Macho HR02, die wären auch zum Übertakten bestens geeignet. Aber auch mit vielen für nur 25€ bleibst Du locker unter 70 Grad.

 zB Raijintek Themis, Arctic Cooler Freezer 13 CO, Thermalright True Spirit 120...

 und den Lüfter kannst Du ja auch nachträglich wechseln, wäre also an sich sogar egal, wenn der nur 3Pin hat


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

hey ich kenne mich in dem bereich garnicht aus ! welcher lüfter würde denn in ein enermax hoplite auf einem ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 
mit zwei G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133 riegeln passen?
sry kenn mich da garnicht aus und hab keinen den ich ansprechen kann der sich damit richtig auskennt.
hier die links...
G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-30 (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ENERMAX.DE - Hoplite
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

das hoplite ist riesig, da passt an sich jeder Kühler rein.

 Aber mit dem RAM, das könnte ein Problem werden. Das hängt dann aber halt vom Kühler und teils auch vom Board ab - wenn Du sichergehen willst, musst Du flacheres RAM nehmen oder einen der günstigeren, die ich nannte, die sind nicht so massiv, dass die den RAM behindern. Zumindest müsste das an sich gut passen. 

 Du kannst auch mal googlen mit "ripjawx" + Kühlername. zB finde ich den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 hier zufällig in nen Test Review: Corsair Carbide Series 200R - Chassis - HEXUS.net - Page 3 bei dem auch ripjawx drin sind. Zwar andere als die, die du nehmen willst, aber auch welche mit so nem Kühlkörper. Das passt also schonmal


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

was meinst du soll ich den freezer 13 nehmen ?? kenn mich ja nicht aus D


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

Der ist für den Preis auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt, guckst Du zB hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/939572?partner=DeGeizhals&campaign=PS/DeGeizhals/Arctic/Netzwerk+%26+Server+-+Cooling+-+CPU-K%C3%BChler/product/939572


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

also schon 70 grad wären für mich luxus weil ich habe ein laptop und das is bei bf3 alles auf low bei 95 C° ( 25-40 fps )
 D: was neues MUSS her D


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

Die Temps sind je nach Bauteil und "Modell" halt auch unterschiedlich - bei Laptops zB sind 90 Grad an sich noch nicht kritisch, bei nem Desktop-PC wären sie es aber sehr wohl. Und bei älteren CPUs waren mal alles ab 70 schon "schlimm", dann bei ner anderen Baureihe selbst 90 kein Problem und bei der nächsten Familie waren es dann maximal 80 Grad usw. - man kann nicht pauschal sagen "alles ab 70 ist bei jeder CPU und jeder Grafikkarte nicht gut"


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

ok danke ich werde den freezer 13 nehmen


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

was meinst du lohnt sich ne lüftersteuerung ??


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

nö


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> was meinst du lohnt sich ne lüftersteuerung ??


 
eine PVM-Lüftersteuerung über das MB, sicher, aber das ist ja fast Standard, aber so eine Extra für die Slotblende? Eher weniger


----------



## 62Orka (31. Dezember 2013)

hmm ok ... aber sieht geil aus


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

62Orka schrieb:


> hmm ok ... aber sieht geil aus


 
ja, aber mal ehrlich, der Rechner wird ja schätze ich mal auf dem Boden stehen, wie bei vielen, d.h. man sieht das nicht sonderlich gut
Aber du kannst ja mal hier gucken: Caseking.de 
Nur, du solltest dir keine wirkliche SUPER effekte erwarten, es ist halt dann ein reines Gimmik


----------



## 62Orka (1. Januar 2014)

frohes neues ;D


----------



## 62Orka (1. Januar 2014)

ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das die ram riegel 4cm hoch sind . klappt das mit dem freezer 13 ?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

Das Dumme bei Dir ist, dass Du AMD willst - da müssen die meisten Kühler so montiert werden, dass nicht der Lüfter zum RAM, sondern zur Grafikkarte zeigt, so auch der Freezer 13. Ansonsten wäre das kein Problem, weil der mit Ausrichtung des Lüfters zum RAM nicht mal bis zu den RAM-Slots rankommt. Ich vermute zwar, dass der auch "quer" passt, aber 100% weiß ich es nicht - du kannst aber den RAM jederzeit auch so einbauen, dass Slot1 frei bleibt, dann sollte es sicher passen.

 Oder du nimmst doch flaches RAM oder nen anderen Kühler, zB den kann man auch bei AMD drehen, wie man will: https://geizhals.at/de/cooler-master-hyper-tx3-evo-rr-tx3e-22pk-r1-a684740.html


----------



## 62Orka (2. Januar 2014)

wo kann man nachkucken ob es passt ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2014)

Also, der Freezer 13 ist 12,3cm breit an der breitesten Stelle. Das hier wird Dein Board https://images.otto.de/asset/mmo/formatz/asus-mainboard-m5a99x-evo-r2-0-7191177.jpg

 das sind auf dem Bild gesehen von oben bis unten 24,4cm. Mehr als das mal mit nem malprogramm quasi "ausmessen" kannst Du an sich nicht... oder du musst halt mal googlen, ob jemand das Board + den Kühler hat und wenn ja: welches RAM.

 Auch bei Arctic Cooling könntest Du mal nachfragen. Ansonsten ist das sehr schwer zu sagen, ohne dass jemand zufällig den Kühler X und das Board Y selber hat und es Dir sagen kann.


----------



## 62Orka (3. Januar 2014)

man kann die sachen ja zurückschicken oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2014)

Zumindest ab 40 Euro Warenwert kannst Du die kostenfrei zurückschicken, unter 40 Euro je nach Shop nicht, da müsstest Du dann selber den Versand zahlen. Und bei nem Kühler solltest Du dann halt nicht schon alles Zubehör aufmachen, vor allem die mitgelieferte Wärmepaste, sondern leg den Kühler einfach mal "nackt"auf die CPU, dann siehst Du ja, wie er später sitzt und ob es ein Problem geben kann


----------



## 62Orka (5. Januar 2014)

hey weist du welche map das ist? ( bf3 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 62Orka (6. Januar 2014)

hey welche maus kannst du empfehlen ..? ich wollte die rat 7 oder 9 nehmen .
sind die zu teuer oder gehen die noch?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Hängt von Dir ab. Das wichtigste ist, dass die Maus zu Deiner Hand passt, und das kann man bei den beiden ja teilweise gut anpassen. Aber wenn man nicht grad Pro ist, reicht auch eine Maus für 30-40€ völlig aus...  ich selber hab die SteelSeries "Diablo 3"


----------



## DanielDiri (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo
Ich bins nochmal 
Ich habe eine neue zusammenstellung meines Gamer-Pc's gemacht:
Prozessor:   Intel Core i5-4670K - MTS-Shop.eu
Mainboard:   Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 Motherboard - MTS-Shop.eu
Kühler:         Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
Netzteil:       http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...aight-Power-E9-CM-Modula-80--Gold_768614.html
Festplatte:    1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
Arbeitsspeicher:     8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Laufwerk:      Samsung SH-118BB DVD-ROM SATA intern schwarz Bulk - Hardware,
Graka hab ich die Gigabyte gtx 770 2gb

und meine eigentliche frage ist, welches Gehäuse soll ich nehmen. es soll der macho (162mm) rein und die gtx 770 (29mm) 
der Preis soll bis ca 70 euro gehen und auf dieser seite erhältlich sein: MTS-Shop.eu
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es zu viele, um da eines rauszusuchen - aber ich kenn ein paar Gehäuse, die passen und bei denen ich gesehen hab, dass es die ei dem Shop auch gibt: das Enermax iVektor würde passen, oder das Antec Three Hundred Two. Auch das Coolermaster N600 (aber knapp mit dem Macho) oder das Coolermaster HAF 912. Oder günstiger: das Bitfenix Shinobi, da mal drauf achten, ich bin nicht sicher, ob jede Variante auch USB3.0 hat.

 Einfacher wäre es, wenn einen nicht ganz so hohen OC-Kühler nimmst, falls eines der og Dir nicht passt.


 ps: ich denke nicht, dass die GTX 770 nur 29mm lang ist


----------



## DanielDiri (14. Januar 2014)

Hahaha fail hab ich mich wohl verschrieben 
Das sind doch mal gute Gehäuse, ich wollte zwar das betfenix shinobi nehmen aber ich glaube da passt der macho nicht rein
Und wüsstest du eines mit einem Sichtfenster?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Das Shinobi gibt es auch mit Fenster, und an sich passen da Kühler bis 167mm rein, beides siehe hier: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DanielDiri (14. Januar 2014)

Gut danke das werde ich nehmen. 
könntest du mir vll noch ein mainboard suchen bei der gleichen seite mit 4 usb 2.0 conectors und und ich weiß leider nicht was besser ist z87 oder h87. ich habe gelesen das z87 besser ist aber beim oc gibt es eigentlich keinen unterschied.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Für OC ganz klar Z87, der Chipsatz ist extra zum Übertakten gedacht.

 4x USB hat an sich jedes Board - es haben zwar manche "hinten" nur 2x USB2.0, aber dafür dann 4x 3.0, und du kannst ja alle 2.0-Geräe auch an einem 3.0-Port betreiben.

 Was ist denn mit dem Board, das Du schon rausgesucht hattest?


----------



## DanielDiri (14. Januar 2014)

da steht ja das es nur 3 usb 2.0 conectors hat und ich will nicht einen port auf dem case unötig haben


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

DanielDiri schrieb:


> da steht ja das es nur 3 usb 2.0 conectors hat und ich will nicht einen port auf dem case unötig haben



Worum genau geht es? Um die INTERNEN Ports, damit Du die Anschlüsse an der Gehäuse-Front anschließen kannst? Das Shinobi hat je 2x 2.0 und 3.0 vorne, und pro zwei Front-Ports brauchst Du intern nur EINEN entsprechenden Anschluss. Du hast da quasi zwei Stecker bei dem Gehäuse, der eine ist einer für einen Mainboard-2.0-Anschluss auf dem Board, der andere für einen 3.0-Anschluss

Boards mit sogar 4x USB2.0, also für insgesamt sogar für 8 Front-Ports (oder auch Cardreader, die brauchen auch einen Onboard-Anschluss) gibt es nur wenige, die kosten dann auch eher >120€


----------



## DanielDiri (14. Januar 2014)

Ah... Danke jz bin ich wieder einmal schlauer geworden


----------



## DanielDiri (19. Januar 2014)

Noch eine kleine Frage zur GraKa und dem NT.
Hat meine Netzteil eigentlich die richtigen Anstecker für die Grafikkarte?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Google mal nach "PCIe stecker" - es gibt welche mit 6 und mit 8Pins, und bei denen mit 8 kann man idR einen Teil abstecken, damit er zum 6Pin wird. Hat Dein Netzteil solche Stecker, und wie viele?


----------



## DanielDiri (19. Januar 2014)

ich kann dir einen Link zu meinem netzteil schicken
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Ach so, das reicht dicke.


----------



## DanielDiri (19. Januar 2014)

gut wollte nur auf nummer sicher gehen ob das auch alles schön zusammen passt


----------



## 62Orka (25. Januar 2014)

was meinst du was für ein netzteil soll ich nehmen 450 500 oder 580 zur sicherheit ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Kommt auf den Hersteller an. Be Quiet 8er oder 9er Serie, da reichen 450W. Ganz grob: das Netzteil sollte mind. 2 Stecker für PCIe 6/8-Pin haben, und unter 50€ würd ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## 62Orka (26. Januar 2014)

was hältst du von dem ?`be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN19 Preisvergleich | Geizhals


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2014)

Ist ein gutes Netzteil, aber Herbboy hat dir ja schon gesagt, dass du dein aktuelles nicht auszutauschen brauchst, das ist noch sehr gut.

Natürlich könntest du dir das trotzdem holen. Aber knappe 100€ sind schon der Unterschied von "R9 280X/GTX770" auf "R9 290 Custom"...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Jo, das E9-CM ist schon fast "Luxus"


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2014)

Oh Mist, ich hab da zwei Leute (Orka und Daniel) verwechselt. Ein gutes Beispiel, warum es problematisch sein kann, einen Thread zu kapern. 

Also, Netzteil ist gut, Orka, muss nicht unbedingt so teuer sein, schadet aber nie, da du es sicher länger verwenden kannst.


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

Was meint ihr werden meine komponenten in dem cooltek antiphon ausreichend gekühlt? Hier die liste aller komp's:https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-380185


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2014)

Oh, ein FX-8350. Magst du um den Preis echt keinen "Core i5-4570" nehmen?

Aber, ja, das Kühlen geht bestimmt. Wichtig sind sowieso jene Lüfter, welche die heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern.
Frischluft wird dann im Prinzip eh durch den Unterdruck durch alle Ritzen eingesaugt.


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

es hat nur einen lüfter der die luft hinausbefördert und der ist der hintere
was meinst du ? kuck dirs ma an pls


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Der Link klappt bei mir nicht, aber an sich muss man da gar nicht schauen. Moderne Komponenten sind in jedem nicht total miesen Gehäuse immer ausreichend gekühlt, selbst wenn da nur EIN Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse vorverbaut ist  und wenn um den PC herum ein wenig "Luft" ist.

 Du kannst aber zur Sicherheit noch einen 120mm mit 600-800 U/Min für vorne dazukaufen. Muss kein teurer und eben auch kein "schneller" sein


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

aber die sind schon verbaut 2 vorne Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU da noch ma der link


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

und das ist das gute teil ... konntet ihr mir sonst ein cooles Gehäuse empfehlen oder doch gleich mehrere ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

ja wie? Willst Du doch nicht mehr das Antiphon? Gut ist zB das Bitfenix Shinobi


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

ich bin mir nicht sicher weil ich nicht weis ob die ganze abwärme raus kann... da ist ein FX und ne r9 290 drin xD


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

was meint ihr reicht das ?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. Januar 2014)

Das reicht bestimmt, aber nimm Einen 4570 oder gleich den Xeon 1230v3. In Spielen. Rufe besser, der Xeon hat sogar 8 kerne, ist wie ein i7 ohne grafikeinheit. Die werden auch nicht so warm wie amd.


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

HALT STOP ! ICH WIL ABA DEN AMD FX


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Da reichen trotzdem hinten im Gehäuse ein Lüfter und vorne ein zweiter. Egal welches Gehäuse du so ab ca 40€ nimmst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> HALT STOP ! ICH WIL ABA DEN AMD FX


 
gibbet nicht  Preis leistungs schranke  

keine sorge, kauf ruhig


----------



## 62Orka (30. Januar 2014)

ok  is auch nicht so viel schlechter . meine nur mehr ghz und kerne  octacore  hört sich schon geil an ich glaub der hat mächtig power UND kostet nur 160€ !!!   das ist preis leistung !!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> ok  is auch nicht so viel schlechter . meine nur mehr ghz und kerne  octacore hört sich schon geil an ich glaub der hat mächtig power UND kostet nur 160€ !!! das ist preis leistung !!


 ja, aber keine _gute_ Preis-Leistung  


Der Intel ist halt für nur 10€ mehr merkbar besser und braucht auch weniger Strom. Die Anzahl der Kerne und deren Takt ist halt nicht alles, ein VW Polo mit 4 Zylinder und 75PS fährt ja auch schneller als ein LKW mit 6 Zylinder und 200PS...


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> ok  is auch nicht so viel schlechter . meine nur mehr ghz und kerne  octacore  hört sich schon geil an ich glaub der hat mächtig power UND kostet nur 160€ !!!   das ist preis leistung !!


 
Ja, nur das die meisten Spiele nicht unbedingt Multithreadfähig sind, aktuell zumindest und vorallem die Herzzahl so garnichts über die Leistung aussagt, das will einem Heute immer noch die PR weiß machen, ist aber seit 10 Jahren blödsinn


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Januar 2014)

Irgendeine Preis/Leistung bietet jedes Produkt  
Und der Xeon hat für gute 200 Euro 8 Kerne, wenn das sehr wichtig ist.
Überlegs dir nochmal


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Enisra : der hat kein hyperthreding ! Das sind echte 8 kerne  ich bleibe bei dem.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Enisra : der hat kein hyperthreding ! Das sind echte 8 kerne  ich bleibe bei dem.


 
naja
nein
Aktuell ist das wie Allradantrieb und Grobstollenreifen in der Stadt
Hört sich vielleicht toll an, aber faktisch messbar ist jeder Intel besser als die AMDs und da aktuelle Spiele und die, die in der nähren Zukunft noch nicht wirklich Multithreadfähig sind, lohnt sich das kein Stück, vielleicht in 1,5 Jahren, aber soweit in die Zukunftplanen halte ich für extrem gewagt
Wenn dann würde ich ja eher einen i7 oder Xeon nehmen, wo man auch wirklich was von dem Feature hat


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

aber die cpu ist nicht schlecht oder ? wenn nicht dann nehme ich sie einfach .
sie sollte eine txt tatei in 1 ms öffnen können und besser muss sie nicht sein und massenhaft geld hab ich auch nicht !


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> aber die cpu ist nicht schlecht oder ?


 
naja, realtiv gesehen schon, da die halt JETZT bei Spielen so 10-20 Frames schlechter ist im Vergleichstest der PCGH


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Schlecht ist die CPU nicht, aber du bekommst wie gesagt vor allem in Spielen durchaus merkbar mehr Leistung. Wenn die CPU so ca. 120-130€ kosten würde, das würde die Leistung ungefähr wiederspiegeln im Vergleich zu einem Intel i5-4570.


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Puha überredet!
Welches mainboard ist gut?


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Welcher ist den gut?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

i5-4570 und irgendein Sockel 1150 Board für 70-80€. Wo wolltest Du denn kaufen? mindfactory? ASRock hat gute Boards zwischen 60 und 80 Euro.

 Oder auch nen Xeon E3-1230 *v3 *, das ist dann effektiv wie ein 8-Kerner. Die Boards für den 4570 passen zu 99% auch für den Xeon, zur Sicherheit mal kurz beim Hersteller nachsehen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Januar 2014)

Jo, wenn dir die 8 Kerne wichtig sind lohnt sich der Xeon  einfach ein H87 Chipsatz Board nehmen, wie gesagt schauen, ob der Xeon kompatibel ist


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Haalo ich bin kein millionär  ich würde dann den 4570 nehmen . Ist der wirklich leistungsstärker?


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Hey aber der hat ja kein hyperthreding!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Hey aber der hat ja kein hyperthreding!




Der Xeon ist nur 30-40€ teurer als die 4570, und beim Board gibst Du ja WENIGER aus, als du für AMD geplant hattest - das kostet Dich in der Summe also an sich keinen Aufpreis.

Und der Xeon hat sehr wohl Hyperthreading, vlt hast Du den falschen rausgesucht: E3-1230 für den Sockel 1150, also *v3* Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,  der 12*20*, DER hat kein Hyperthreading.


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

ich glaub ich nehme den 4570 k   ich meinte nur das der kein hyperthreding hat. aber der 4570k ist doch ungefär gleichschnell wie der fx 8350 oder?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Es gibt nur nen 4670k oder 4570 ohne k. Die sind beide an sich gleichschnell, den 4670k nimmt man, FALLS man übertakten möchte - DANN aber auch ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz nehmen!

 und beide CPUs sind SCHNELLER als ein FX 8350...  zumindest in allen bisherigen Spieletests.


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

und den 4570 kann mann gaarnicht übertackten? glaubst du das reicht in der Zukunft ?


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

was für AM3+ prozessoren sind denn schneller als der 85..


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Der FX-9370 ist noch schneller als die ganzen FX-8000er, kostet 190€. Und der schnellste ist der FX-9590, der kostet 250€. Aber selbst der ist LANGSAMER als ein i5-4570... siehe hier AMD FX-9590 Prozessor im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


 wenn der FX-8530 reicht, dann reicht der i5-4570 natürlich ebenfalls. Den 4570 kannst Du nicht oder nur ganz wenig übertakten.


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
was sagst du zu dem ram `? zu schlecht gut oder kannst du mir einen besseren oder günstigeren empfehlen`?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Der würde gut passen und ist auch flach, so dass auch ein evlt. später verwendeter guter und großer CPU-Kühler kein Problem wäre.

 Aber es gibt auch RAM für zB 65€, was nicht schlechter wäre. zB 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9

 aber an sich tun die sich alles nix. Hauptsache 1600er und 1,5V. Der Rest ist egal


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

ok is notiert .was meinst du soll ich die k cpu nehmen oder nur den 4570 ?  lohnt sich der andere


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Nur wenn du auf jeden Fall übertakten willst, würde ich den 4670k nehmen, dann musst du aber auch ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz nehmen (steht an sich IMMER im Modellnamen mit drin) und auch einen CPU-Kühler ab 25€

 Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich stattdessen halt den Xeon E3-1230 v3 nehmen, der ja an sich quasi genauso viel kostet wie der 4670k, weil der Xeon im Gegensatz zum 4570 oder 4670k auch als 8Kern-CPU funktioniert, FALLS das in absehbarer Zeit was bringt, und wenn es später nix bringen sollte, ist der halt genauso schnell wie ein 4570 oder 4670k.


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

UND der macho hr 02 der ist für das antipon 2 mm zu hoch. meinst du man kann den abschleifen oder so reinquetschen ?

Ich bleib beim 4570


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Für den 4570 brauchst Du keinen Macho. Nimm zB den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Co.
 Oder den "kleinen" Macho 120, der ist flacher als der Hr-02


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

gibt es noch eine andere cpu die sich übertackten lässt und so gut wie die 3470 is aber nicht mehr kostet als die andere k version


----------



## 62Orka (31. Januar 2014)

das währe dann alles  http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-395050 
was sagst du dazu ?


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus. 

Das einzige, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin, ist die Wärmeleitpaste. Früher habe ich auch viel AS5 verwendet, ein Klassiker.
Aber heutzutage dürfte sie eher mittelmäßig sein.

Da könntest du alternativ zB die "Arctic MX-2" oder "Noctua NT-H1" nehmen. Diese sind wenigstens elektrisch nicht leitend, wo die AS5 ja die Silberpartikel in der Mischung hat. Falls also Wärmeleitpaste daneben geht, ist's weniger schlimm.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

an sich braucht man keine Wärmeleitpaste, das es selbst beim OC nicht auf die paar Grad ankommt, die man VIELLEICHT gewinnt.

 Den Warenkorb kann ich nicht aufrufen, da kommt nur die Startseite des Preisvergleichs ^^ 


 Richtig übertakten kann man nur den 4670k oder direkt den deutlich teureren i7-4770k. Halt nur "K"-CPUs, da gibt es nur die beiden für den Sockel 1150.


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube ich nehme dann den 4770k ! Damit hol ich dann alles aus der r9 290 raus  ...       ODER?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

Der 4770k ist sicher der beste, ist aber schwer zu sagen, ob die 80-100€ Aufpreis sich lohnen.


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

ja dann sag ma D streng dich an xD
wenn man den auch noch übertacktet ? dann ist der sicher super gut !


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> ja dann sag ma D streng dich an xD
> wenn man den auch noch übertacktet ? dann ist der sicher super gut !



der ist auch ohne OC supergut


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (1. Februar 2014)

Der Prozessor limitiert eh kaum. Selbst ein i5 ist schnell genug für eine 290. Wenn du lieber einen 8Kerner hast, nimm den Xeon 1230v3. Ist quasi ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit und ohne Übertaktungsfunktion


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2014)

Vlt. versprichst du dir zu viel vom Übertakten. Heutzutage bringt es weitaus weniger, als noch vor zehn Jahren.

Früher hast du eine Einsteiger oder Mittelklasse CPU gekauft, diese mit Übertakten auf das Niveau eines Oberklasse Prozessors gebracht.
Motivation dazu war einerseits natürlich der immense Preisvorteil, hinzu kam evtl noch der Ehrgeiz, das letzte bisschen Leistung aus dem System zu quetschen.

Und heute? Da kostet der günstigste Core i5 keine 150€. Ein lächerlicher Preis. Und kein einziger Core i5 ab Generation 2 (also "SandyBridge"), egal welche Taktrate, ist Einsteiger- oder Mittelklasse. Mit der Entscheidung für einen Core i5 katapultierst du dich auf jeden Fall in die Oberklasse. Volle Spieletauglichkeit, egal, womit du ihn fütterst.
Einen höherer Takt oder mehr Kerne wirst du zwar jederzeit messen, im normalen Spielbetrieb aber recht selten spüren können.

PCs werden heute hauptsächlich übertaktet, "weil es halt geht", nicht, weil es notwendig ist. Abseits der Wettbewerbe und Jagd nach Rekorden, ist Übertakten keine Kunst mehr. Jeder Trottel mit den richtigen Komponenten kann Übertakten. Und es macht sich natürlich immer prima in Signaturen...

Gegen Ende der Einsatzdauer des Prozessors mag es den Ruhestand noch weit hinauszögern (es sind noch genug "Core 2 Quads" und "Phenom II X4s" im Einsatz), im Zweifelsfall ist der Wechsel auf eine neue Mikroarchitektur aber ratsamer. Was du daran siehst, dass diese alten Vierkerner, trotz massiver Übertaktung, grad noch so mit modernen Zweikernern mithalten können.

Persönlich sehe ich das so: Übertakten? Ja, bei einem AMD FX-Prozessor. Da kann jedes Megahertz von Vorteil sein. Und einen Aftermarket Prozessorkühler braucht der FX ja sowieso.
Bei Intel ab Core i5? Nö, wozu. Maximal, wie oben empfohlen, einen Xeon Prozessor anschaffen, das macht noch Sinn. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, ist auf jeden Fall besser in die Grafikkarte investiert.
Auch eine (größere) SSD, extra Soundkarte, gute Kopfhörer oder Boxen tragen im Endeffekt mehr (und vor allem spürbar) zum (Spiel)Erlebnis bei, als 500 zusätzliche Mhz.


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

ok vielen dank !


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

und der 4570 ist dann mit der r9 290x auf augenhöhe und nicht zurückgeblieben und zieht das system dann runter oder ?


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2014)

Nein, keine Sorge. Dem wirst du sicher noch GTX900er und R10 Karten zur Seite stellen können.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du dich ein wenig besser fühlst, ginge zB ein Xeon E3-1225 V3 auch noch. 
Der Aufpreis von 20€ für die Thread Verdopplung (also fast ein Achtkerner) ist gerechtfertigt.

Der Sprung von E3-1225 auf E3-1230, 20€ für 100Mhz mehr, wäre mir persönlich aber schon zu hoch.
Für die 40€ würde ich lieber einen Guten Prozessorkühler für den 4570 nehmen. 

edit: Sorry, der Xeon 1225 V3 hat noch kein HT implementiert.


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

ok ist der i5-3570K auch eine alternative ?


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2014)

Rein von der Spieleleistung betrachtet, wäre der 3570K auch noch sehr gut.

Praktisch ist er, neu, viel zu teuer. Dann lieber gleich einen Xeon E3-1225 oder gar den E3-1230 nehmen.
Außerdem sitzt er ja auch auf dem älteren Sockel 1155, wo später vlt der Support (Treiber, Updates, etc.) schlechter sein könnte (wer weiß das schon).

Falls du den 3570K, gebraucht, unter 140€ bekämst, wäre der sehr wohl eine gute Alternative. Neu, über 180€, nicht.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (1. Februar 2014)

Vorsicht bei den Xeons, der 1230v3 ist der erste in der Reihe, der tatsächlich Hyperthreading bietet, oder?


----------



## 62Orka (1. Februar 2014)

ich werde den 3570k nehmen


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei den Xeons, der 1230v3 ist der erste in der Reihe, der tatsächlich Hyperthreading bietet, oder?


 
Stimmt ja, da hast du recht!

Hmm, 40€ für HyperThreading ist in dem Fall aber wirklich nur was für Leute, die ernsthaft mit einem i7 geliebäugelt haben.

@Orka

Nimm den aber echt nur, wenn er gebraucht ist! Maximal 150€ würde ich ausgeben, das täte mir, trotz Übertaktbarkeit, aber fast schon weh. 

Hmm, einem Review zufolge ist ein 4670K mit Standardtakt (läuft also wie der 4670 ohne K), schon flotter als ein übertakteter 3570K. Die Haswell Architektur ist IvyBridge also eigentlich vorzuziehen. 
Falls du den 3570K *neu* kaufst (bitte nicht!), sparst/gewinnst du kein bisschen, nur weil du eine ältere Generation nimmst.


----------



## DanielDiri (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Ich bins wieder 
Ich habe meinen pc schon komplett zusammen gebaut, nur mein monitor/bildschirm hat am anfang funktioniert aber jetzt nicht mehr. Das BIOS piepsen ist zuhören beim hochfahren und die lüfter drehen sich alle. Die Grafikkarte ist auch richtig angesteckt. Was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun? 
MFG
Daniel


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Kabel checken?


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den 3570 k für 180 gesehen


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab gelesen das der 3570k in bf4 ultra 100% haben soll. 
Das bremst ja wider die gpu aus oder ?


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Kann ich mit dem H87 Pro 4 den 3570 k übertackten oder soll ich auf das mainboard den xeon setzen den man nicht übertackten kann.


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ich hab den 3570 k für 180 gesehen


 
Lass bloß die Finger davon, bitte. Unter 150€ inkl. Versand, ja. 180€ geht gar nicht. Nimm in diesem Falle lieber den Core i5-4670 oder gleich den Xeon E3-12*30* V3.


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Ok ich nehme den xeon e3 1230 v3


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Und der hat dann  4 kerne und noch 4 dazu mit hyperthreding?


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, hat er. Core i7 Power, ohne die integrierte Grafikeinheit. Welche für's Fehlersuchen zwar praktisch, aber, wenn alles gut läuft, im Spielerechner eh keine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Super ist praktisch gekauft


----------



## 62Orka (2. Februar 2014)

Reicht der freezer 13 für den xeon?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Februar 2014)

Locker. Kann man ja nicht übertakten. Der wird den sehr leise sehr kühl halten


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2014)

Laut Hersteller ist der Freezer 13 für eine TDP von 200W ausgelegt. Der Xeon sollte damit kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller ist der Freezer 13 für eine TDP von 200W ausgelegt. Der Xeon sollte damit kein Problem darstellen.


 
ja und wenn man bedenkt das die meisten nur eine TDP von max. 125W haben


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

hey kannst du mir einen monitor empfehlen ? ich hatte mir den asus vg248qe rausgesucht!!!


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

und welcher abstand währe zu einem 24 zoller (60cm) optimal?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Der ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut. 24 Zoll ist an sich typisch für "PC Schreibtisch mit Stuhl davor", also alles zwischen 50-150cm.


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

super passt alles


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

Hattest du schon ma die rat 9 getestet?


----------



## 62Orka (3. Februar 2014)

Als mousepad hatte ich das roccat hiro vorgesehen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Bei der Maus kommt es auf deine Hand an. Das kann man schlecht empfehlen. Ich habe z.B. eine günstige Speedlink Maus, die aber "perfekt" in meine Hand passt. Warum also mehr ausgeben? Wenn dir aber die Rat9 gut in der Hand liegt, nimm die. Fahr am besten mal zu Saturn oder so, da kann man immer einige Mäuse ausprobieren.


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

Hab ich gemacht ich werde noch ma hinfahren


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

ok  das wären dann 1500€ mit Monitor Mousepad und allem.... zu viel ?
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-395348
 und jez noch ma die frage wozu dieser Theard überhaupt eröffnet wurde .
Passen meine Komponenten zusammen? 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ma über Mainboard Netzteil ram und graka drüberkucken
das wäre echt nett ! dann sind die sachen so gut wie gekauft  vielen dank noch an euch !!! 
ihr habt mir eicht weitergeholfen !!  thx


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Mach mal besser einen Screenshot, der Link führt zu keinem Warenkorb oder ähnlichem, weil der bei dir lokal als cookie gespeichert wird.


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

Direkt anklicken ist nicht. Aber du kannst den Link kopieren und einfügen, um die Zusammenstellung zu checken.


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

der müsstes sein Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

is der´s ?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Der zweite geht nicht, aber wenn ich den ersten kopiere und einfüge gehts doch. Danke svd 

Mal banale frage: warum geht copy und paste, aber draufklicken nicht?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Hab mal eben drübergeschaut, das sieht gut aus. Beim Bildschirm kannst du natürlich auch einen guten für 100€ weniger bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, warum wir bzw. du dich für den entschieden hast. Gab bestimmt nen Grund 
Extra Wärmeleitpaste ist unnötig, weil immer dabei. Bei dem Budget brauchst du die 5 € aber auch nicht mehr daran zu sparen


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

ka


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

der bildschirm hat full hd 144hz 1ms reaktionszeit und sieht geil aus


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

ees gibt ja die lankabel cat irgendwas und ummantelt doppelummantelt usw welches ist das beste?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Der zweite geht nicht, aber wenn ich den ersten kopiere und einfüge gehts doch. Danke svd
> 
> Mal banale frage: warum geht copy und paste, aber draufklicken nicht?


 
Geizhals Links werden irgendwie automatisch in PCGH Preisvergleich Links umgewandelt.

Darum bin ich mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, gleich via PCGH PV zu suchen und verlinken, wenn ich hier im Forum bin.
Finde die PCGH Oberfläche zwar grauslig und weniger intuitiv (obwohl es so ziemilch das gleiche ist), aber wenn PCGH davon profitiert, na, meinetwegen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

ok, dann nimm den monitor


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

wie war das mit den lankabeln cat 4 und 5 und welche ummantelung?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2014)

Nimm einfach ein stinknormales CAT5 oder CAT5e Kabel in der passenden Länge.


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

Und die ummantlung


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Egal, es gibt keine "schlechten" Kabel, wenn du nicht grad bei ChinaTopwareINC_HK_international ein 10m-Kabel für 1,49€ inkl Versand kaufst     so was wie die Ummantelung spielt VIELLEICHT bei sehr langen Kabelwegen eine Rolle, damit meine ich 10-20m oder mehr


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

Ich würde 7-10 nehmen was meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Da kannste jedes nehmen, was ein seriöser onlineshop wie mindfactory oder so anbietet. Unterschiede hast Du da an sich nur beim Stecker, da halten die teureren vlt länger, WENN man den Stecker oft an und absteckt. Wenn der PC aber eh zu Hause steht und vlt nur mal zum Putzen abgesteckt wird, ist da echt egal.


----------



## 62Orka (4. Februar 2014)

Ok danke


----------



## 62Orka (5. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Tastatur sollte ich nehmen ? Was ist der unterschied zwischen mechanisch und einer anderen technik


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2014)

Tastaturen sind wie Mäuse. Da kannst du keine eindeutige Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Es gibt zwar ein grobes Referenzdesign für die menschliche Hand, praktisch sind sie aber alle verschieden. 

Die Tastaturen unterscheiden sich, grob gesagt, dadurch, wie die Taste wieder in den Ausgangszustand gebracht wird.
Bei "normalen" (sprich billigen) Tastaturen ist es ein "Rubberdome". Eine Gummikuppel, welche die Taste wieder nach oben drückt.
Der Gummi leiert mit der Zeit natürlich aus, das Tippgefühl ist oft schwammig, oder wird mit der Zeit eben schlechter.

Bei mechanischen Tastaturen werden die Tasten durch Federn zurückgesetzt. Diese mechanischen Schalter gibt's halt in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Diese unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in drei Punkten:

Die Kraft die notwendig ist, um die Taste herunterzudrücken
Den Hub, bei dem die Taste auslöst, also als "gedrückt" erkannt wird
Der Lautstärke des typischen Klickens (gibt's von lautlos bis "Schreibmaschine")

Mechanische Tastaturen gibt's im Prinzip in allen möglichen Kombinationen dieser Eigenschaften. Welche dir am besten liegt, musst du ausprobieren.
Zusätzlich zur Technik unterscheiden sich die Tastaturen natürlich noch vom Zubehör, also, ob sie zB Zusatztasten, Beleuchtung, Bildschirme, USB Hubs, etc. eingebaut haben. Da kannst du halt auch schauen, was dir wichtig ist.

Der einzige Tipp den man uneingeschränkt geben kann, ist wohl, dass "teuer" nicht automatisch "besser" ist und dich nicht automatisch zum besseren Spieler macht. 

edit: Ach ja, kürzlich gab's ein Special zu Logitechs G710+, da steht das Zeug auch genauer drin.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Jo, ich hatte lange eine SideWinder X4 für 40€, jetzt eine Logitech G710+ , die im Handel ca 120€ kostet. ICH hatte die als super Angebot für 90€ bekommen.

 Die G710+ ist auf jeden Fall besser, angenehmer, ABER: selbst der Superpreis von 90€ ist schon happig im Vergleich zur SideWinder X4, und man wird natürlich auch nicht wirklich merkbar schlechter, wenn man keine teure sondern günstigere nimmt. Als durchschnittsgamer drückst Du ja eher selten mal gleich 5-6 Tasten innerhalb von nur 1-2 Sekunden. Erst wenn man auf einem Level spielt, wo man echt wie esports-Gamer über 100 mal pro Minute eine taste drückt, davon dann natürlich aber auch mal in nur 2-3 Sekunden direkt 20 Tasten. DA bringt das dann doch was.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (5. Februar 2014)

Mäuse und Tastaturen würde ich im Laden immer "ausprobieren". Da empfindet jeder was anderes als angenehm.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Mäuse und Tastaturen würde ich im Laden immer "ausprobieren". Da empfindet jeder was anderes als angenehm.



Wobei Du bei Tastaturen halt nicht merkst, wie die wirklich "reagieren" - bei meiner G710+ müssen meine Finger nur die tasten leicht antippen und "fliegen" über die Tastatur im Vergleich zur SideWinder X4, wo ich die tasten deutlich "bewusster" runterdrücken muss. Das merkst Du aber erst, wenn Du auf dem Monitor siehst, ab welchem Tastendruck eine Reaktion zu sehen ist. 

 Was Du aber merkst ist, ob die Ergonomie passt, wobei das bei Mäusen viel viel wichtiger ist als bei Tastaturen, da Du eine Tastatur nicht ständig "in der Hand" hast und die meisten ja auch eine sehr ähnliche Ergonomie haben - bei ner Maus aber hat man grad beim Gamen die Hand auch mal mind ne halbe Stunde in der gleichen Haltung in der Hand, und wenn DAS nicht passt, kriegt man richtig Probleme ....


----------



## 62Orka (5. Februar 2014)

Kannst du mir die sidewinder x4 empfehlen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. Februar 2014)

Selbst wenn, kann er nur sagen, dass sie IHM gut gefallen hat. Das sagt nichts darüber aus, ob sie DIR dann auch gut gefällt. Kann für ihn die beste sein, in deinen Augen aber nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Für den Preis ist die SideWinder X4 gut - aber es hängt von Dir ab, schlecht ist die nicht, aber es kann sein, dass DIR eine andere für 20, 40 oder 60€ Aufpreis den Aufpreis auch wert ist


----------



## 62Orka (6. Februar 2014)

Wie viel pin anschlüsse haben die lüfter vom antiphon ? Also 4 pin oder 3 pin weil das mainboard hat nur 2x 4 pin 2x 3pin und 1x 4 pin cpu cooler anschlüsse.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

Die vorverbauten Lüfter von Gehäusen kommen oft sowieso ans Nezteil dran und nicht ans Board, da hast Du oft einen Stecker, der dann alle Lüfter mit Strom versorgt. Aber an sich ist es egal:

 3Pin-Lüfter sind Standard, 4Pin sind identisch, haben aber einen Pin mehr für "PWM", das ist eine besondere Art der Lüfteranssteuerung, die man nutzen KANN, aber nicht muss. Das heißt Du kannst nen 4Pin-Lüfter auch auf einen 3Pin-Anschluss stecken, dann bleibt der PWM-Pin des Lüftersteckers halt ungenutzt. Und nen 3Pin-Stecker kannst Du auch auf eine 4Pin-Buchse stecken, da bleibt die PWM-Pin der 4Pin-Buchse einfach frei.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. Februar 2014)

Das reicht ja vollkommen aus, bei zwei Gehäuselüftern. Außerdem meine ich, dass man 4 Pin Anschlüsse auf 3Pin des MB stecken kann und umgekehrt. Ansonsten gibt es sicher auch Adapter


----------



## 62Orka (6. Februar 2014)

hey vielen dank nochmal !! ihr habt mir viele sorgen erspaart


----------



## 62Orka (9. Februar 2014)

Welche boxen sind gut und haben einen guten bass?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Preisklasse? ^^  und was ist "guter Bass" ? Dass die Bude wackelt, auch wenn der Rest vom Sound total untergeht, oder ein präsenter und zurückhaltender Bass, der immer voll da ist, aber dem Rest des Sounds viel Platz lässt?


----------



## svd (9. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, er meint dröhnenden Logitech Bass.


----------



## 62Orka (9. Februar 2014)

Ich meine einen bass der etwas stärker als die speaker ist und die Bude nicht ruckeln sondern vibrieren lässt


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Und was soll das denn nun kosten dürfen?


----------



## 62Orka (9. Februar 2014)

So max 85€ so . Kenn die preise nicht


----------



## 62Orka (9. Februar 2014)

Was meint ihr ? Also ein guten bass soll es haben , und die speaker sollten auch nicht zu kurz kommen : also einen fetten bass und gute speaker .


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

naja, für den Preis: die http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B4KQ8OW  gibt es bei mindfactory für 80€


   oder die http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009TOLUZM die gibt es bei caseking und mindfactory für 89€


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Okay wären auch die "Wavemaster Moody", aber wenn's geht, nimm vlt. die Edifiers, die Herb verlinkt hat.


----------



## 62Orka (12. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der Methode das wenn man wärmeleitpads entfernen will die grafikkarte ins gefrierfach tut ?


----------



## svd (12. Februar 2014)

Naja, ist eine altbewährte Methode.

Persönlich benütze ich das "Arctic Silver Arcticlean" Reinigungskit. Hatte mich damals keine 5€ gekostet.
Bisher hat die Reinigungsflüssigkeit noch jeden Chip und Kühlkörper so sauber bekommen, dass ich nach der Behandlung direkt
neue WLP habe auftragen können.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Hab ich noch nie gehört ^^ an sich ist es einfacher, Kühlkörper zu entfernen, wenn die vorher WARM waren, dann wird die Paste nämlich etwas "flüssiger".

Aber wozu willst Du denn die Pads der Grafikkarte wegmachen? 


 Oder geht es nur um Pastereste? Bei mir ging das bisher immer mit normalem Küchenpapier, und blitzeblank glänzend müssen die Chips ja nicht sein, damit man neue Paste draufmacht...


----------



## 62Orka (12. Februar 2014)

So is jez schön pullert


----------



## 62Orka (13. Februar 2014)

Welches headset oder Kopfhörer 
könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2014)

Preis-Leistung als Headset das SteelSeries Siberia v2.

 Oder direkt gute Kopfhörer wie die Bayerdynamik DT 770 plus ein separates Mic wie zB ein Ansteckmic von Zalman


----------



## 62Orka (14. Februar 2014)

was hälst du von dem hercules xps 41 ? ich habe leider keinen test dazu gefunden , nur zu dem 101 :/


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

und wie viel dpi sollte ein mouspad mindestens zum guten spielen haben? möchte mir die rat 9 mit einem roccat taito kaufen.


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Februar 2014)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Schau erstmal, dass die Maus gut zu deiner Hand passt. Also mal zum Saturn oder Mediamarkt fahren zum testen. Gamingmäuse haben im allgemeinen genug DPI. und mehr DPI heißt nicht unbedingt besser. ich würde eher auf die ergonomie achten und ob man die DPI auch verstellen kann, wenn ja wie genau, dann welche tasten die maus hat...


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

Jep die rat 9 habe ich mir ma angekuckt ( gefühlt ) und ich werde sie mir kaufen . Jez weis ich nur nicht ob das roccat taito mit 8000 dpi gut genug für die rat 9 ist ?


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Februar 2014)

8000 dpi ist schon krass ^^ meine alte roccat kone hat 3600 und damit bewegt man sich auf dem desktop mit nur 1 cm mouse bewegen wen nicht sogar noch weniger


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

Ok vielen dank   ich wollte nur wissen ob das mouspad fürs snipen mit ner guten maus gut genug is


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

Samsung ssd 840 evo oder kingston hyper x


----------



## svd (15. Februar 2014)

Es gibt genug Leute, die auch mit schlechter Maus und ohne Mauspad hervorragende Sniper sind... 

Die Wahl des Mauspads ist, ähnlich der Maus, halt Geschmacksache. Mauspads werden übrigens hauptsächlich in Millimeter (LxBxH) und nicht in DPI gemessen.

Eben, rutschfest, geringe Haft- und Gleitreibung und für die Abtastart deiner Maus geeignet. Das sind so die Grundvoraussetzungen für ein Mauspad.
Die Unterschiede ergeben sich dann aus der Praxis, wie du deine Maus benützt. 
So ist die Größe zB davon abhängig, ob du ein Lowsense (größeres Pad ) oder Highsense (kleineres Pad) Spieler bist. 
Hältst du dein Handgelenk in der Luft oder liegt es auf dem Tisch auf? Da kann die Höhe des Mauspads entscheidend sein, da manche Leute das Gefühl nicht ausstehen können, mit dem Handgelenk auf einer fühlbaren Kante zu liegen.
Dann gibt's natürlich die unterschiedlichen Materialien der Oberfläche, wie Hartplastik, Stoff oder Metall. Sowie dessen Beschaffenheit von glatt bis aufgeraut. Und nicht jede Maus gleitet auf jeder Oberfläche gleich gut oder kann sie gleich gut abtasten...

Wie bei Jeans kann's halt mitunter dauern, bis du das perfekte Mauspad findest. Aber wenn du Glück hast, findest du schnell eines, mit dem du zufrieden bist.

Persönlich benütze ich das "Raptor Gaming P5". Hartplastik, groß, recht dick, aufgeraut. Es ist nicht schlecht, aber 100%ig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Meine Maus lässt sich definitiv nicht (leicht) über das Pad pusten. Einmal in Bewegung sind die Gleiteigenschaften sind aber gut, wenngleich ich mir einbilde, dass die Mausfüße schneller verschleißen, als auf Stoff oder (weicheren) Plastikplatten älterer Pads. 
Und naturgemäß gleitet die Maus nicht lautlos, wie zB auf Stoff.


Samsung oder Kingston ist ziemlich egal, die sind quasi gleich schnell. 
Persönlich würde ich dennoch zur Evo greifen, kann's aber nicht begründen.


----------



## 62Orka (15. Februar 2014)

Ok welche ssd glaubst du ist die beste


----------



## svd (15. Februar 2014)

Die EVO passt schon, kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.


----------



## 62Orka (16. Februar 2014)

Besser sls die hyper x ?


----------



## svd (16. Februar 2014)

Mal so, mal so. Das Ergebnis ist nicht eindeutig genug, um einen wirklichen Sieger zu küren.


----------



## 62Orka (16. Februar 2014)

Ok ich nehm die samsung . Gute nacht


----------



## 62Orka (16. Februar 2014)

Was meint ihr wie ist das hercules xps 41? Ich habe leider keine tests dazu grfunden .


----------



## 62Orka (16. Februar 2014)

Oder soll ich die xps 101 nehmen. Was gibt es dort für einen unterschied


----------



## 62Orka (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2014)

Das 101 dürfte schon deutlich besser klingen, das kostet ja fast doppelt so viel ^^


----------



## 62Orka (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einen kleinen raum und brauch eig nicht so ne fette anlage aber wenns besser klingt,.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

Naja, so groß ist die nun auch wieder nicht. Die Lautsprecher solcher Systeme sind alle so zwischen 10 bis 20cm breit, daran wird es ja wohl nicht scheitern. Und bei der Größe und dem Preis geht es ja nicht einfach um Lautstärke, sondern der Klang ist einfach BESSER: klarere Töne, mehr Details usw., das spielt sogar gerade dann eine große Rolle, wenn man NICHT so weit aufdreht.


----------



## 62Orka (18. Februar 2014)

Welche würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

Die besseren, ist doch klar - ein guter Sound unterstützt den Spielspaß enorm, und auch für mal Musikhören usw. wird es sich auszahlen,


----------



## 62Orka (18. Februar 2014)

Gibt es zwischen dem 41 und dem 101 einen großen qualitätunterschied ?


----------



## Miro1989 (18. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das 101 dürfte schon deutlich besser klingen, das kostet ja fast doppelt so viel ^^


 
Wurde eigentlich hiermit schon beantwortet...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen dem 41 und dem 101 einen großen qualitätunterschied ?


 
Was erwartest du?  Entweder du triffst jemanden, der zufällig beide schon hatte. Ansonsten kann man nicht viel mehr sagen, als dass die teurere wohl besser ist. Ist ja nicht wie bei Grafikkarten, wo man Benchmarkwerte miteinander vergleichen kann. Du kannst ja erstmal die billigere Testen und wenn sie Dir nicht reicht zurückschicken. Müsste doch gehen, oder?


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Boxen sind eines der wenigen Dinge, wo du sich der Preis tatsächlich in der Qualität niederschlagen kann.

Und markenintern wird's wohl so sein, dass das günstigere 2.1 System weniger gut klingt, als das teuere 2.1 System.

Falls du nicht unbedingt den "fühlbaren" Bass brauchst, hast du aber bei einem gleichteueren 2.0 System nochmal bessere Soundqualität.
Aufgrund des fehlenden Subwoofers sind die Tieftöne dafür meist präziser, aber halt weniger laut.

Falls du genügen Platz zur Wand hast (so 10 bis 15cm) und die Lautsprecher, wegen des Stereoeffektes, weit auseinanderstellen kannst, also, wenn möglich nicht nur direkt neben den Monitor, kannst du dir ja auch ein 2.0 Set ansehen.
Für einen kleinen Schreibtisch sind die eh nix, die Teile sind ziemlich groß.

edit: Witzig, das letzte Paar direkt von Amazon ist gerade verkauft worden. Aber es gäbe ja genügend 2.0 Alternativen.


----------



## 62Orka (18. Februar 2014)

ok ich werde ersteinmal die 41 version nehmen


----------



## 62Orka (20. Februar 2014)

Was meint ihr , wie lange wird der xeon e3 1230 v3 für spiele ausreichen?


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Was meint ihr , wie lange wird der xeon e3 1230 v3 für spiele ausreichen?


 
solange bis es ein Spiel gibt, das nicht mehr darauf läuft


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Was meint ihr , wie lange wird der xeon e3 1230 v3 für spiele ausreichen?



kann Dir niemand sagen. Aber da die Spiele vom Prinzip her, was KI usw. angeht, also alles CPU-lastige, immer auch für Spielekonsolen laufen müssen, dürfte so ein Xeon sicher mindestens so lange gut genug sein, bis die nächste Konsolengeneration rauskommt. und die kommt sicher nicht schon in 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## 62Orka (20. Februar 2014)

Ok super


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn du dir die RAT9 noch holen möchtest, morgen (21.02.2014) ist sie ab 18:00 Uhr auf Amazon im Angebot.
Schau dann doch mal den Preis an, vlt. ist's ja ein gutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## 62Orka (23. Februar 2014)

Ja dazu wollte ich nochwas fragen. Wann kann man am besten einkaufen? Also an welchem tag und welche Uhrzeit und gibt es an besonderen tagen vielleicht besondere Angebote zb wann ist der cyber monday oder der tag davor ?


----------



## svd (23. Februar 2014)

Das ist verschieden. Der "Cyber Monday" ist traditionell der Montag nach dem amerikanischen Thanksgiving Fest. 
Und dieses ist am vierten Donnertag des Novembers.

Angebote auf Amazon gibt es aber täglich, Gaming Hardware (zB Mäuse oder Headsets (wie das SteelSeries Siberia v2), etc.) ist auch oft dabei. Da musst du schon täglich auf deren Seite gucken und oben im Menü aud "Angebote" klicken. Die entsprechenden Uhrzeiten stehen auch immer dabei.

Der Onlinehändler Mindfactory verschickt zB Bestellungen ab 100€, die zwischen 2400 und 0600 aufgegeben worden sind, kostenlos.
Allerdings steigen oft, auf wundersamer Weise, nächtlich auch die Preise. Ob es letztendlich ein guter Deal ist, muss auch individuell entschieden werden.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Februar 2014)

Ja, von diesen Mindfactory Angeboten würde ich die Finger lassen. Wurde schon öfter berichtet, dass die Preise mal eben um gut und gerne 10% ansteigen. Und die Versandkosten fallen ab 100€ eh nicht ins Gewicht


----------



## 62Orka (24. Februar 2014)

Geizhals zeigt glaub ich so um die hundert


----------



## 62Orka (24. Februar 2014)

Doch schon ein ganzer Batzen Geld :/ aber wenn die gut ist lohnt sich die bestimmt


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2014)

Was? Die Maus? Naja, nur weil du eine 100€ Maus hast, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass du einem Spieler mit 10€ 2-Tasten Maus überlegen bist. Das Training kann dir die Maus nicht abnehmen...

Wenn dir die Maus zu teuer ist, persönlich wäre mir das auch viel zu viel, kannst du ja am Anfang eine andere nehmen.
Mit einer Logitech G400, SteelSeries Rival oder sogar der Sharkoon Fireglider spielst du sicher genauso gut.


----------



## 62Orka (24. Februar 2014)

hi ich wollte auch noch fragen welcher monitor als 2. monitor ( zum googlen, powerpoint musik ) gut ist . ich wollte einen 24 zoller 16:9 nehmen . habt ihr selber 2. monitore zum googlen usw.? und welchen habt ihr ?


----------



## 62Orka (24. Februar 2014)

ich hatte den hier gefunden BenQ GL2460HM, 24" (9H.LA7LB.QPE) was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2014)

Für "nur" Surfen usw gibt es eigentlich keine "uneeigneten" - den Benq kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen. ich selber hab nen ca 5-6 Jahre alten von LG.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (24. Februar 2014)

Mit dem könnte man sicherlich auch zocken. Also wenn es nur zum surfen sein soll... Kannst du mit dem nicht viel falsch machen und theoretisch nochmal 20€ sparen


----------



## 62Orka (24. Februar 2014)

Ok ich werde den dann nehmen . Brauch den dann halt zum surfen und multitasken  . Glaubt ihr 24 zoll sind zuviel?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2014)

Das kannst nur DU beantworten. Es gibt auch Leute, denen 2x 60 Zoll zu WENIG sind


----------



## 62Orka (25. Februar 2014)

die könen sich dann ja ein kino mieten


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2014)

Lach nicht, mit einem großen Zimmer und dem richtigen Equipment könnte das sehr interessant sein. 

(Oder alternativ auf Occulus Rift warten, da ist der Monitor eh wurscht.)


----------



## Miro1989 (25. Februar 2014)

Die kosten aber auch mega viel so an die 600-900 Euro bestimmt


----------



## 62Orka (25. Februar 2014)

Jap . Ein guter beamer kostet ja bis 800 € :/


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Nicht vergessen, heute Abend (18:00 Uhr) bei Amazon vorbeischauen. Da gibt's ein Angebot für die Roccat Kone Pure.
Keine Ahnung, wie weit sie von den 70€ runtergeht, im niedrigen 50er Bereich wäre sie ein Schnäppchen.

Roccat Mäuse hatten in der Vergangenheit allerdings mit der Zuverlässigkeit des Mausrads zu kämpfen. Keine Ahnunbg, ob das noch ein aktuelles PRoblem ist.


----------



## 62Orka (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kaufe mir liber die RAT 9


----------



## Miro1989 (27. Februar 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir liber die RAT 9



Hey  hab sie mir auch mal angeguckt und war kurz davor sie zu holen aber ich habe mir Rat bei einem Kumpel geholt der sie auch hat bzw benutzte. Er hat mir von dieser Maus abgeraten trotz verstellbaren Einstellungen ist diese voll die Handgrätsche und die Akkus lassen extrem nach, bei ihm wie er mir berichtete schon nach 4 Wochen er musste 2 mal täglich aufladen das schon nach der kurzen zeit. Sie sieht zwar geil aus aber für den preis gibt es viel bessere ...


----------



## 62Orka (27. Februar 2014)

Hmm dann ist also die 7 besser?


----------



## Miro1989 (27. Februar 2014)

Mir hat er diese Empfohlen http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-Ri...393406727&sr=8-19&keywords=steelseries+sensei

ich persönlich finde sie von der Optik nicht ansprechend obwohl die meiner jetzigen alten Roccat Kone sehr ähnlich sieht.
Würde dir echt raten einfach mal in einem Shop zu gehen (Media Markt oder so) und dann zu schauen welche sich gut in deiner Hand anfühlt und dann mal online gucken ob es sie dort Billiger gibt.
Bei meiner jetzigen Maus habe ich auch den Fehler gemacht nicht zu schauen ob sie zu meiner Hand passt und den Fehler mach ich nicht noch einmal.

Lese dir mal die Kundenrezensionen durch von der oben genanten.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Würde dir echt raten einfach mal in einem Shop zu gehen (Media Markt oder so) und dann zu schauen welche sich gut in deiner Hand anfühlt und dann mal online gucken ob es sie dort Billiger gibt.


 
Also aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ich den Punkt natürlich verstehen, ich denke dazu ist das Internet ja auch in gewisser Weise da, aber die Leute die das die ganze Zeit machen (schön in den Laden gehen, bearaten lassen, ausprobieren und dann nach dem billigsten Preis schauen) beschweren sich dann auch, dass die Läden in der Stadt zumachen, und man nichts mehr in seiner Umgebung bekommt. Solange der Preis im Mediamarkt/Saturn nicht unverschämt teuer ist, würde ich das Produkt auch da kaufen und so den Service, den sie bieten unterstützen...


----------



## Miro1989 (27. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Also aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht kann ich den Punkt natürlich verstehen, ich denke dazu ist das Internet ja auch in gewisser Weise da, aber die Leute die das die ganze Zeit machen (schön in den Laden gehen, bearaten lassen, ausprobieren und dann nach dem billigsten Preis schauen) beschweren sich dann auch, dass die Läden in der Stadt zumachen, und man nichts mehr in seiner Umgebung bekommt. Solange der Preis im Mediamarkt/Saturn nicht unverschämt teuer ist, würde ich das Produkt auch da kaufen und so den Service, den sie bieten unterstützen...


 
ja stimme ich dir vollkommen zu und im Notfall einfach das Smartphone raus und vergleichen


----------



## 62Orka (3. März 2014)

Wie lange halten sich eigentlich die akkus von der rat 9


----------



## svd (3. März 2014)

Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte sprechen durchschnittlich von 7-8 Stunden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte sprechen durchschnittlich von 7-8 Stunden.



Aber sicher bei "7-8 Std Durchzocken", oder?


----------



## svd (3. März 2014)

Ja, genau, Dauereinsatz.


----------



## 62Orka (3. März 2014)

und wie lange ist die lebenszeit? nimmt die aufladbarkeit ab ? leiern die akkus aus ? und wenn wann?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2014)

Die Akkus sollen wohl wechselbar sein, am besten mal das Handbuch runterladen und nachsehen


----------



## 62Orka (7. März 2014)

Was meint ihr reicht ein 530 watt netzteil? https://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-395348


----------



## Miro1989 (7. März 2014)

Wäre cool der Übersicht halber das du mal alle bis jetzt zusammen gestellten Komponenten auf der Erst erstellten Seite zusammenfasst.
Wirklich nur der Übersicht halber 
Bei mir geht der Link nicht, bzw. wird nichts angezeigt.


----------



## svd (7. März 2014)

Normal sagte ich, ja. Bei der R9 290(X) würde ich aber eine Ausnahme machen. Vlt. nimmst du doch zur Sicherheit das Pure Power L8 mit 600W.


----------



## 62Orka (7. März 2014)

ok ich mach ma nur das grobe  Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed 
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W 
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600
ASRock H87 Pro4


----------



## Miro1989 (7. März 2014)

nenene ^^ das lass ich nicht zählen lol erste seite erster post schön eintragen ^^ und auch was du dir sonst so kaufen möchtest monitor tastatur oder so 20 seiten sind echt hardcore um die übersicht zu behalten ^^


----------



## 62Orka (8. März 2014)

Ok mach ich


----------



## 62Orka (8. März 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> nenene ^^ das lass ich nicht zählen lol erste seite erster post schön eintragen ^^ und auch was du dir sonst so kaufen möchtest monitor tastatur oder so 20 seiten sind echt hardcore um die übersicht zu behalten ^^


 
Bitte feinsäuberlich aufgereiht !


----------



## Miro1989 (8. März 2014)

he he


----------



## 62Orka (8. März 2014)

Jap was meinst du?


----------



## 62Orka (8. März 2014)

wie viel watt ?


----------



## 62Orka (9. März 2014)

Ist es wirklich so dass wenn man einen 144 Hertz monitor hat , das der dann 144 fps abspielen kann?


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so dass wenn man einen 144 Hertz monitor hat , das der dann 144 fps abspielen kann?


 
nein.


----------



## 62Orka (9. März 2014)

Wie viel fps kann denn ein 144er abspielen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. März 2014)

die anzahl an fps die du bekommst hängt von deinem pc ab - also grafikkarte und prozessor. Der 144hz monitor beenflusst ja nicht die leistung.

Wenn die FPS kleiner sind als die maximale Bildwiederholrate des Montors (Hz), wird das gleiche Bild mehrmals kurz hintereinander gezeigt. Wenn der Monitor also 60Hz hat, also 60 Mal pro Sekunde ein Bild aufbaut, die Karte aber nur 40 FPS schafft, wird der Monitor das gleiche Bild mehrmals verwenden. Das fällt aber nicht auf, weil das so schnell abläuft.

Wenn die FPS größer sind als die Hz, werden manche Bilder nicht dargestellt.


----------



## 62Orka (10. März 2014)

und dafür macht man den fps lock rein?


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

Naja, ganz grob gesagt, schaltest du die vertikale Synchronisation (Vsync) ein, damit die Grafikkarte nicht schneller Bilder nachschiebt, wie der Monitor Bilder aufbauen kann. Sonst hast du zB Effekte wie Tearing, also ein "zerrissenes" Bild, da es aus mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern besteht und diese Übergänge eben sichtbar sind und für die Bildqualität freilich negativ sind.


----------



## 62Orka (11. März 2014)

Das wid ja mit ner r9 290 und nem Xeon  auf einem 144 HZ monitor nicht vorkommen


----------



## svd (11. März 2014)

Nein, weil auch eine R9 290 nicht immer mehr als 144 fps liefert. Zumindest nicht in neueren Spielen.


----------



## 62Orka (12. März 2014)

ok danke


----------



## 62Orka (14. März 2014)

was sagt ihr zu dem razer kraken pro ? könnt ihr es empfehlen ?


----------



## 62Orka (15. März 2014)

mit welchen kopfhärern kann man denn gut zocken ? oder sollte ich das siberia v2 nehmen??


----------



## Miro1989 (16. März 2014)

also meine 2 Favoriten  das Creative Fatal1ty Pro Series HS-800 Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör es hat ein MEGA guten trage Komfort (8-12 stunden  sind mal locker drin) ohne schmerzen an den Ohren zu bekommen beim zocken ... das mikro kann man ab machen bzw. so verbiegen wie man es braucht, der einzige nachteil ist das es etwas leise ist. ABER für den Preis ist das echt ein geiles DING!
Das Zweite was Momentan mein Favorit ist, dass Razer Megalodon für momentan ca 150 Euro der trage Komfort ist nochmal um einiges besser als zu dem f4ty hs zumal man die Ohrmuscheln zum reinigen sogar mit einer dreh Bewegung ab machen kann.. den 7.1 modus benutze ich überhaupt nicht da er zum spielen nicht geeignet ist (höchstens für Filme mit 7.1.... lese dir einfach mal die Rezensionen durch bei Amazon es hat einige nachteile...


----------



## 62Orka (16. März 2014)

Ich habe eins gefunden  das steel series siberia elite black! Geiles teil


----------



## 62Orka (18. März 2014)

Glaubt ihr es ist gut?


----------



## Miro1989 (18. März 2014)

62Orka schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr es ist gut?


 
heftiger Preis !
ICH finde ja Headsets mit Leder Ohrmuscheln nicht so toll sie drücken und bei längeren tragen schwitzen die Ohren dazu kommt noch dass das Leder nach 1-2 Jahren brüchig wird oder risse bekommt. Habe dass selber erlebt mit einem 100 Euro teurem Hammer Headset. OK der Vorteil ist man kann es schnell säubern ein Tuch mit Wasser drüber und fertig,dass hat aber zu folge das es schneller brüchig macht. Bei einem Stoff Ohrmuschel Headset ist der nachteil das es etwas länger dauert zu säubern (meins in 2 Jahren 1 mal gesäubert mit Staubsauger da ich die Muscheln abnehmen kann) aber dafür ist der trage Komfort Sagenhaft. Vielleicht kannst du ja dein Traum Headset ja finden in einem (Media Markt) ? Testen und so


----------



## 62Orka (21. März 2014)

ok danke an euch  ich werde dann heute bestellen


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

Ich hab eine dringende frage!! es gibt ja jetzt die rr9 290 Vapor-X ! weche unterschiede gibts zwischen der vapor -X und der Tri-X ????
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkI7qpmV-aY


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Die ist meines Wissens noch nicht zu haben, nur vorgelistet, da gibt es nicht mal Daten zum Takt. Bei Sapphire steht die auch noch nicht - aber normalerweise hat die Vapor nur nen anderen Kühler ^^    "Tri-X" ist die Vapor wohl auch, das steht bei den Sapphire-Karten wohl einfach nur dafür, dass der Kühler 3 Lüfter hat


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

meinst du ich sollte meine bestellte r9 290 tri x stonnieren und die toxic dann kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Nee, wieso? ^^ bzw. welche hast Du denn genau genommen und zu welchem Preis? Ich würde einfach die günstigere nehmen.


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

die toxic kann aber nur mittleren lüfter im idle anhaben  und schaltet die anderen 2 lüfter nur bei bedarf an. damit ist sie sehr viel leiser. Ich hab die r9 290 tri-X genommen


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Also, ich hatte die Karten nicht selber bei mir, aber an sich sind alle modernen Karten im IDLE sehr leise bis unhörbar, ich denke nicht, dass das wirklich in dem Fall wichtig wäre    wenn es beim Preis kein großer Unterschied ist, brauchst Du nicht stornieren


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

ok danke


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

ich glaube kostet 40€ mehr. hab einfach die r9 270 trix und die r9 270 toxic verglichen


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Mit toxic meinst Du die Vapor-X, oder?

 Wie gesagt: die ist ja noch nicht draußen, der Preis ist vermutlich auch noch "zu hoch", denn auch ein vlt etwas besserer Kühler und evtl. noch mehr Takt wäre niemals 40€ Aufpreis wert


----------



## 62Orka (25. März 2014)

was ist besser hdmi dvi oder displayport ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Das ist an sich von der Qualität her egal, aber DVI und HDMI sind weiter verbreitet, DisplayPort braucht man nur für Spezialfälle wie zB 3 Monitore oder so.


----------



## 62Orka (26. März 2014)

Findest du das die cherry mx blue tastaturen ( Corsair Vengeance K70) zu laut zum spielen sind ?? 
Oder dass sie nach einer zeit nerfen ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2014)

keine Ahnung, ich hatte nie eine   ich hab ne Logitech G710+ , die ist für ne Mecha nicht laut - natürlich immer noch lauter als eine "leise Standardtastatur", aber nicht störend laut


----------



## 62Orka (26. März 2014)

jap die is cherry mx brown


----------



## 62Orka (30. März 2014)

Hey gibt es eigendlich eine reinfolge der treiber? Ich denke es geht so: win , ( übers internet mainboardtreiber , graka , usw


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Windows drauf, wenn LAN dann schon geht: erst Updates ziehen. Wenn LAN noch nicht geht: den LAN-Treiber des Boards installieren und dann win-Updates. Danach dann die Treiber fürs Board, und zwar die neuesten Versionen aus dem Internet, und dann den Grafikkkartentreiber und danach erneut Windows nach Upates suchen lassen.

 Beim Board am besten Chipsatz/Inf, Energymanagement (falls vorhanden), Sound/Audio, LAN, USB...


----------



## 62Orka (31. März 2014)

Bios is schon drauf oder muss ich das auch installieren.?


----------



## Miro1989 (31. März 2014)

Das sollte schon drauf sein ^^ kannst höchstens mal nach Updates dafür suchen.


----------



## 62Orka (31. März 2014)

Ok danke bau morgen zusammen


----------



## 62Orka (3. April 2014)

welche tasta würdet ihr nehmen : Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2014 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00384900-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  oder  Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown silber, USB, UK (CH-9000050-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 

und mit welchen swiches ?


----------



## 62Orka (5. April 2014)

wow das ist echt erstaunlich ! wenn ich den lüfter vom freezer 13 auf 20% setze und dann 3x cinebench durchlaufen lasse wird die cpu gerade mal 58 grad warm!!! der lüfter ist nicht zu hören.


----------



## svd (5. April 2014)

Cool.

Dann steht's ja fest, nimm keine Tastatur mit den "Cherry MX Blues". Wer sich einen Silent PC zusammenstellt, um danach mit einer
Blue Tastatur zu spielen, gehört damit geschlagen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdsgOyu4irk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## 62Orka (5. April 2014)

jap . ich glaube zum zocken sind die cherry mx brown besser oder ? aber leider sind die browns mit der tastatur die ich gut finde nicht mehr verfügbar .( tippe gerade auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...49-zeigt-her-eure-eingabegeraete-dsc00513.jpg dieser tastatur  ! ist schlimm)
 ich wollte die corsair k70 silber mit den cherry mx brown´s.http://8-ps.googleusercontent.com/h/images.anandtech.com/doci/7198/Small (3 of 9).jpg 
weil sie hat eine hintergrundbeleuchtung, cherry tasten , eine lautstärke walze oben rechts, multimedia tasten,usb hub , frei liegende tasten. geiles design,


----------



## svd (5. April 2014)

Naja, so wie du mit (fast, weil du bei einigen nicht viele Tasten gleichzeitig drücken darfst) jeder Rubberdome-Tastatur spielen kannst, ist auch jede mechanische Tastatur geeignet. Unabhängig davon, welche Schalter nun verbaut sind.

Mit den Blauen kannst du sogar gut spielen und noch schneller schreiben, wenn du dich daran gewähnt hast. Persönlich wär's mir, der Geräuschkulisse wegen, das nicht wert. Denn so viel muss ich nicht mehr schreiben. Und ich hab nie das Zehnfingersystem gelernt.
Also wozu die Tastatur kaufen, mit der ich am schnellsten schreiben könnte? 

Selber würde ich mich wohl für Blacks oder Reds entscheiden. Die fühlbare Rückmeldung, wenn die Taste ausgelöst hat, ist mir (Wenig- und Langsamschreiber) einfach nicht wichtig. Außerdem spiele ich keine oder wenige (an ein paar QTEs kommt man net vorbei)  Titel, bei dem ich Tasten wiederholt oder in sehr schneller Reihenfolge drücken muss.
Und ich spiele schon gar nicht auf Clan Niveau. Falls ich mich mal verdrücke, naja, ärgere ich mich halt und spiele einen Abschnitt erneut.
Nichts, wovon die Welt untergehen würde. 

Genau, schau dir einfach das Design an, Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Zusatztasten und -features, etc. Dann geh in den nächsten Elektrodiscounter und probiere eine Tastatur mit den entsprechenden Schaltern aus. Wenn's passt, dann einfach kaufen.


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

Ist das mainboard das ich jetzt habe ( asrock h77 pro 4 ) auch fürs gaming gedacht? Da es eigendlich ein home cloud mainboard ist .


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2014)

Was soll denn ein "home cloud Mainboard" sein? ^^  Vlt. weil es relativ wenig Strom braucht? Das trifft auf viele Boards zu.

 An sich ist jedes Mainboard für den Sockel 1150 gleichgut "für Gaming" geeignet, weil die CPU-Leistung nicht vom Mainboard abhängt bzw. nur in einem sehr geringen Maße. Zum richtigen Übertakten wäre es halt nicht geeignet, und einige Boards haben halt vlt noch nen Onboardsoundchip, der eine Software dabei hat, die eventuell mehr Features bietet, die man als Spieler nutzen KÖNNTE - aber auf keinen Fall ist irgendein Board zum Spielen nicht oder schlechter geeignet.


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

Ok danke hab einen h87 chipsatz drin


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

so hab die graka jetzt eingebaut ! teiber installirt.
Aber ich habe einen schwarzen rand! was kann ich tuhen ? ich habs mit der auflösung sauch schon probirt! HILFE


----------



## svd (8. April 2014)

Was für eine Karte hast du nochmal? Eine Radeon? Such in den Treibereinstellungen mal den "Overscan".

Oder schließ den Monitor via DVI und nicht HDMI an.


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

ne r9 290


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

hat sich geregelt ! danke


----------



## 62Orka (8. April 2014)

Hi darf meine r9 290 75 grad heiß werden oder soll ich die Lüfter hochschrauben? Ab welcher temp wird es kritisch?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2014)

Grad die R9 290 und 290 sind so gebaut, dass die rein vom Messwert sogar 90 Grad heiß werden dürfen. Wobei das mit den guten Custom-Kühlern (du hast ja sicher nicht ne AMD R9 290 mit dem Referenz-Design und nur einem einzigen Lüfter) sein kann, dass man selbst mit Gewalt nicht die 90 Grad schafft und 75-80 Grad das Maximum sind. Ich vermute, dass Deine Karte ab Werk vlt 75 Grad als "Ziel" eingestellt hat, das kann gut sein. 

 Man kann aber mit der AMD-Software auch selber verschiedene Szenarien einstellen, unter anderem auch eine maximal Ziel-Temperatur oder maximaler Stromverbraucht, dann taktet die Karte so lange hoch, bis dieser Wert erreicht wird. Ich weiß aber nicht, wo man das umstellt, da das nur bei der R9 290 und 290X geht


----------



## 62Orka (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi  ich wollte nur ma vorbeisehen , und mich bei euch allen bedanken... Mein PC läuft super und ich bin mega zufrieden... Danke!!!!


----------



## 62Orka (10. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Alle paar Monate verirrt sich mal einer hierher, so wie du, der dann eventuell doch länger bleibt. Ansonsten sind es eben die Alten User die hier das ganze noch am laufen halten.



Schade eigentlich . Ich habe mit den gleichen Leuten vor zwei jahren meinen PC  zusammengestellt , und mir als kleiner dummer Orka wurde echt nett weitergeholfen und wurde gut beraten.Über 430 Beiträge hatte der Thread und am Ende waren noch alle da.
Ich selber bin in diesem forum leider nicht so oft aktiv da ich einfach keine Ahnung von komplexen softwareproblemen habe , von welchen ich schon in anderen threads gelesen habe.
Schön das es dieses Forum mit hilfsbereiten Menschen gibt , welche inkompetenten Nutzern am PC weiterhelfen![emoji106] 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

